# 2007 Sa Christmas Case



## peas_and_corn (29/10/07)

I've had a look for the SA thread but couldn't find one- if there's one already please disregard.

Anyways, so who's interested in a Christmas case this year?


----------



## Nedelz (29/10/07)

Interested absolutely.


----------



## Rustyc30 (29/10/07)

yeah i'd be up for it


----------



## domonsura (29/10/07)

HELL yeah.
I'm in. Can use my place as a collection point if needed. 

(are we swapping bottles or kegs? :unsure: :icon_drunk: :lol


----------



## BenH (29/10/07)

For sure, count me in.


----------



## KHB (29/10/07)

gday

first time ive heard of a christmas case swap what is involved etc??


----------



## Jazman (29/10/07)

depends on how many ppl u work out how many beers and u swap a beer or two so u have beer from allsorts of pple


----------



## KHB (29/10/07)

im in then


----------



## domonsura (29/10/07)

So......we have so far

peas and Corn
Needelz
RustyC
Domonsura
BenH
KHB


copy & paste the list and add yourself to the bottom if you are in. Contributions by Nov 30th? (or is that too late?) Start brewing now peoples, not much time....


----------



## Adamt (29/10/07)

1 Month isn't a terribly long time to have beers ready by.

I say have the actual swap closer to Christmas, even after. Best have a longer time to brew/ferment otherwise we'll get a case of pale ales!

Either way, I'm in.


peas and Corn
Needelz
RustyC
Domonsura
BenH
KHB
Adam


----------



## homekegger1 (29/10/07)

Count me in as well. Prefer to do the swap mid Dec, however after the new year is good.

peas and Corn
Needelz
RustyC
Domonsura
BenH
KHB
Adam
Homekegger


----------



## wee stu (29/10/07)

Scored an unexpected brew day on Monday 5 November. 

Happy to donate part proceeds to support a good cause  

Mind you, with this late a start, I reckon this particular Xmas case should have an *open no earlier than Australia Day *sticker on each bottle. Be a few green bellies, as well as beers, if they all get drunk on Xmas day :lol: 

peas and Corn
Nedelz
RustyC
Domonsura
BenH
KHB
Adam
Homekegger
wee stu


----------



## wee stu (30/10/07)

wally said:


> Stu, will this be your "Guy Fawkes" ale?
> Wally



Bonfire Bitter :lol:


----------



## rehnton (30/10/07)

peas and Corn
Nedelz
RustyC
Domonsura
BenH
KHB
Adam
Homekegger
wee stu
Rehnton

count me in....would the case be long necks or stubbies?


----------



## domonsura (30/10/07)

longnecks from me


----------



## rehnton (30/10/07)

nice, stubbies = PITA


----------



## wee stu (30/10/07)

rehnton said:


> count me in....would the case be long necks or stubbies?



AFAICR standard accounting procedure is one long neck or two stubbies. If the concensus is longnecks - no worries.

Currently have 10 on the list - 3 more would give every particpant the equivalent of a carton for Xmas


----------



## Rustyc30 (30/10/07)

Longnecks are fine for me have to agree stubbies are a PITA. Do we want everyone to list what beer they will be putting in or am I getting ahead of things


----------



## homekegger1 (30/10/07)

A good idea, might stop everyone getting pale ales. What a swap that would be.  

Cheers

HK


----------



## BenH (30/10/07)

Rustyc said:


> Do we want everyone to list what beer they will be putting in or am I getting ahead of things



I have a few possibilities in the pipework, haven't decided which one's the best yet. Will either be an ESB, English IPA or a German Lager from me.


----------



## Rustyc30 (30/10/07)

does everyone just want to list there brew or there options next to there name then any new comers can stilll just add to it 

peas and Corn
Nedelz
RustyC - Oatmeal Stout
Domonsura
BenH
KHB
Adam
Homekegger
wee stu
Rehnton


----------



## homekegger1 (30/10/07)

peas and Corn
Nedelz
RustyC - Oatmeal Stout
Domonsura
BenH
KHB
Adam
Homekegger - Hefeweizen or Belguim Ale (Not sure which one yet)
wee stu
Rehnton


----------



## BenH (30/10/07)

Now, why didn't I think of that!  

peas and Corn
Nedelz
RustyC - Oatmeal Stout
Domonsura
BenH - ESB, eIPA or German Lager... still deciding 
KHB
Adam
Homekegger - Hefeweizen or Belguim Ale (Not sure which one yet)
wee stu
Rehnton


----------



## BenH (30/10/07)

(Given that this will be my first case swap) do we normally swap recipe sheets at the same time so we can consider the recipe as it's being drunk?!

If not 'normal', can I make that suggestion?


----------



## domonsura (31/10/07)

peas and Corn
Nedelz
RustyC - Oatmeal Stout
Domonsura - Boh Pils or Un-named mystery brew 
BenH - ESB, eIPA or German Lager... still deciding
KHB
Adam
Homekegger - Hefeweizen or Belguim Ale (Not sure which one yet)
wee stu
Rehnton

Possibly a Boh Pils from me, but I might be doing an interesting brew to christen a new toy shortly, so I might share that instead.......


----------



## KHB (31/10/07)

i havnt started ag brews yet so is a kits and bits ok?? And trying to work out the method is it 1 longneck per person on the list i would have to put up? sorry for the newbie q's. cheers ben


----------



## rehnton (31/10/07)

domonsura said:


> peas and Corn
> Nedelz
> RustyC - Oatmeal Stout
> Domonsura - Boh Pils or Un-named mystery brew
> ...


----------



## wee stu (31/10/07)

peas and Corn
Nedelz
RustyC - Oatmeal Stout
Domonsura - Boh Pils or Un-named mystery brew 
BenH - ESB, eIPA or German Lager... still deciding
KHB
Adam
Homekegger - Hefeweizen or Belguim Ale (Not sure which one yet)
wee stu - Bonfire Bitter
Rehnton - one of 2 options: American Dark Rye or Best Bitter


----------



## Adamt (31/10/07)

KHB: 

By drinking a case of mostly AG beers hopefully you'll be tempted enough to come to the dark side for next year!

If we cap it at 13 people on the list, you need 12 longnecks of your beer (1 for everyone else apart from you).

--

I have no idea what I will brew yet. Possibly a dunkelweiz or something quick, may be pressed for time (but I *WILL* pull through )


----------



## domonsura (31/10/07)

Adamt said:


> KHB:
> 
> By drinking a case of mostly AG beers hopefully you'll be tempted enough to come to the dark side for next year!
> 
> ...



Something quick? Want some nottingham? :lol: 

KHB, it better be a good kits and bits brew, otherwise we will all get together and beat you with a mashtun until you move to AG  

Yep, cap it at 13 - I can't be bothered bottling more than 12, too much like work. I make that to mean there are 3 more spots to fill?


----------



## Nedelz (31/10/07)

peas and Corn
Nedelz - APA or Robust Porter 
RustyC - Oatmeal Stout
Domonsura - Boh Pils or Un-named mystery brew smile.gif
BenH - ESB, eIPA or German Lager... still deciding
KHB
Adam
Homekegger - Hefeweizen or Belguim Ale (Not sure which one yet)
wee stu - Bonfire Bitter
Rehnton - one of 2 options: American Dark Rye or Best Bitter

Cheers.


----------



## choppadoo (31/10/07)

Hi guys, count me in!

peas and Corn
Nedelz - APA or Robust Porter 
RustyC - Oatmeal Stout
Domonsura - Boh Pils or Un-named mystery brew smile.gif
BenH - ESB, eIPA or German Lager... still deciding
KHB
Adam
Homekegger - Hefeweizen or Belguim Ale (Not sure which one yet)
wee stu - Bonfire Bitter
Rehnton - one of 2 options: American Dark Rye or Best Bitter
Choppadoo - Dubbel or APA (whichevers better)

Cheers, 
chops


----------



## wee stu (31/10/07)

1 peas and Corn
2 Nedelz - APA or Robust Porter 
3 RustyC - Oatmeal Stout
4 Domonsura - Boh Pils or Un-named mystery brew smile.gif
5 BenH - ESB, eIPA or German Lager... still deciding
6 KHB
7 Adam
8 Homekegger - Hefeweizen or Belguim Ale (Not sure which one yet)
9 wee stu - Bonfire Bitter
10 Rehnton - one of 2 options: American Dark Rye or Best Bitter
11 Choppadoo - Dubbel or APA (whichevers better)

Two more spaces, and he bus is leavin'


----------



## KHB (1/11/07)

domonsura said:


> Something quick? Want some nottingham? :lol:
> 
> KHB, it better be a good kits and bits brew, otherwise we will all get together and beat you with a mashtun until you move to AG
> 
> Yep, cap it at 13 - I can't be bothered bottling more than 12, too much like work. I make that to mean there are 3 more spots to fill?


1 peas and Corn
2 Nedelz - APA or Robust Porter 
3 RustyC - Oatmeal Stout
4 Domonsura - Boh Pils or Un-named mystery brew smile.gif
5 BenH - ESB, eIPA or German Lager... still deciding
6 sorry guys count me out(no time to get one ready!!)
7 Adam
8 Homekegger - Hefeweizen or Belguim Ale (Not sure which one yet)
9 wee stu - Bonfire Bitter
10 Rehnton - one of 2 options: American Dark Rye or Best Bitter
11 Choppadoo - Dubbel or APA (whichevers better)


----------



## tangent (1/11/07)

so the K&K beer is out? hmmmm i'm tempted.... are you going to bang on about all the beers in a separate thread like a bunch of wine wankers? 
"a subtle nose of toffee and horse aromas reminding me of a summers day in Dorset..." <_<


----------



## Rustyc30 (1/11/07)

No just going to mask the bottles try to determine vintage, region, grain's, hops, water make up and ageing condition  

I really hope it doesn't go all toffee


----------



## tangent (1/11/07)

hmmm, have a look at last years wank fest. Cascading waves of nausea.


----------



## Adamt (1/11/07)

There's very few familiar names from last year; and hey, you don't have to read the consumption thread if you don't want to  Just sample and enjoy, 13 different beers for the effort of 1.


----------



## braufrau (1/11/07)

I'll be in with an APA if you don't mind a partial (and hopefully I can get my mash right this time).

1 peas and Corn
2 Nedelz - APA or Robust Porter
3 RustyC - Oatmeal Stout
4 Domonsura - Boh Pils or Un-named mystery brew smile.gif
5 BenH - ESB, eIPA or German Lager... still deciding
6 BrauFrau - APA (partial)
7 Adam
8 Homekegger - Hefeweizen or Belguim Ale (Not sure which one yet)
9 wee stu - Bonfire Bitter
10 Rehnton - one of 2 options: American Dark Rye or Best Bitter
11 Choppadoo - Dubbel or APA (whichevers better)

what day??

Do we label them?
And it would be good if people indicated a "drink after date" wouldn't it 'cause I'll prolly take some to my family xmas 
if they're ready.


----------



## braufrau (1/11/07)

tangent said:


> so the K&K beer is out? hmmmm i'm tempted.... are you going to bang on about all the beers in a separate thread like a bunch of wine wankers?
> "a subtle nose of toffee and horse aromas reminding me of a summers day in Dorset..." <_<




you don't have to read the consumption thread you know!


----------



## domonsura (1/11/07)

Bit early in the week for silly arguments isn't it?

All *I* give a crap about is the beer, there will be no post consumption autopsy from me.. Just consumption followed (hopefully) by a satisfied smile. And maybe some snoring.....

Chuck something in the swap Tangent, I'll call it beer time and time again :lol: - swap you a keg of Whitewash Lager for a keg of that Roggenbier :wub:


----------



## domonsura (1/11/07)

I reckon as long as we can drink it before the end of january we're good...


----------



## GMK (1/11/07)

If you need a 13th - i will be in - but only Stubbies.

I currently have enough of the Leviathan BW - came 3rd at this years SABSOSA..
But will need to brew another for the next stubbies.

Ken...


----------



## wee stu (1/11/07)

domonsura said:


> Bit early in the week for silly arguments isn't it?



Probably  

1 peas and Corn
2 Nedelz - APA or Robust Porter
3 RustyC - Oatmeal Stout
4 Domonsura - Boh Pils or Un-named mystery brew smile.gif
5 BenH - ESB, eIPA or German Lager... still deciding
6 BrauFrau - APA (partial)
7 Adam
8 Homekegger - Hefeweizen or Belguim Ale (Not sure which one yet)
9 wee stu - Bonfire Bitter
10 Rehnton - one of 2 options: American Dark Rye or Best Bitter
11 Choppadoo - Dubbel or APA (whichevers better)
12 Wally
13 GMK - or possibly Tangent????/

Case closed?


----------



## Adamt (1/11/07)

Goody gumdrops! We have (at least) 13.

Since Domonsura has offered donated his place as a venue for the swap I think he should have a decent say as to when the swap will take place, whether he wants to host a brewday, etc. etc. 

Having said that, I think it would be best if we kept it out of the December 25th-January 1st period for maximum attendance. I don't see why it can't be after the new year; gives people more time to decide recipe/brew/ferment/lager. 

Also, if we're doing a case of longnecks... anyone have a spare case of empties? I use stubbies :S

1 peas and Corn
2 Nedelz - APA or Robust Porter
3 RustyC - Oatmeal Stout
4 Domonsura - Boh Pils or Un-named mystery brew smile.gif
5 BenH - ESB, eIPA or German Lager... still deciding
6 BrauFrau - APA (partial)
7 Adam - Possibly a 3-month-lagering doppelbock if it's any good
8 Homekegger - Hefeweizen or Belguim Ale (Not sure which one yet)
9 wee stu - Bonfire Bitter
10 Rehnton - one of 2 options: American Dark Rye or Best Bitter
11 Choppadoo - Dubbel or APA (whichevers better)
12 Wally
13 GMK - or possibly Tangent????/


----------



## Rustyc30 (2/11/07)

hay adam if you need some long necks I should have a dozen spare that you can use let me know if you need them and i can organise to get them to you

Tangent I can only speak for myself but going in it to get some different brew from different brewers, meet some fellow brewers from adelaide and i'm sure i'll learn a hell of alot from it to improve my beer or open doors to new styles. Haven't read the post from last year and by the sounds of it I don't want to. Just looking forward to trying someone elses beers


----------



## homekegger1 (2/11/07)

Ok, I suggest a get together/swap on either the 8/9 December as from the next weekend I go away for a few weeks holidays. I am however willing to wait till early next year to organize a swap. Obviously the longer the better to get a recipe together and to complete primary/secondary as required. But with the time I can get something together, just may take a little time to mature in the bottle.

Welcome aboard Ken, was wondering when you might jump onto this hot train. I am sure you can organize a few long necks to use for this case over the next few weeks. if not let me know, and I will shout you a superb carton of Vb to get you on your way, as I am sure you need some degreaser for something. ;P 

I will happily post my thoughts about what I think about someones brew. But I can asure you there will be now friggin fusions of this and lashings of that. It will be that I found the beer to be a good drinking/tasting beer on a scale of 1 - 10 to give the brewer an idea of what "I" thought. If anyone wants me to expand on my thoughts, then they only need to ask. I only hope I get some honest answers to my own brew.

Lets set a date that suits all and a venue to all meet and great if required. I for one will be putting down a brew this weekend for it.

Cheers

HK


----------



## braufrau (2/11/07)

8/9 is good for me.


maybe tangent could host it. h34r: h34r: :lol:


----------



## Rustyc30 (2/11/07)

8/9 work for me as well


----------



## domonsura (2/11/07)

December the 8th at my place in Klemzig? Brewday and BBQ? Brew doughing in at Milling and heat up at at 11am, dough in at 12, then lunch. Then drinking  and sorting out the cases.....Then we have Sunday to recover.... Sound good?

I'll provide all the stuff for the brew, and the bbq will be limited to snags and bread/tomato sauce and a little salad type stuff to keep it simple - bring a plate of a couple of snags if you can
There will be a Bo pils and a IPA on tap here by then so something to drink, but feel free to bring a couple of brews along for us all to try. Non case swappers welcome to attend.


----------



## braufrau (2/11/07)

domonsura said:


> December the 8th at my place in Klemzig? Brewday and BBQ? Brew doughing in at Milling and heat up at at 11am, dough in at 12, then lunch. Then drinking  Then we have Sunday to recover.... Sound good?



Sounds good to me. Fairly central. I'll prolly just hang around 'til you've got the boil going. 

Now being a big girly wirly (and qualified CM) ... what about labels?
Do we put labels? And best after dates? And pretty pictures? And ingredients?


----------



## Adamt (2/11/07)

Labels should be on the beer to make sure one knows whose beer it is, and I guess alc%? Any other information optional.

Sounds like I better get cracking with recipe design if this doppelbock isn't any good!


----------



## tangent (2/11/07)

> maybe tangent could host it.


 what? so i have to be the one to tip the extract and partials out? h34r: 

I might just rock up with a keg if that suits you Wayne. Maybe if we can empty it I can fill it with your BoPils for the trip home


----------



## braufrau (2/11/07)

Adamt said:


> Labels should be on the beer to make sure one knows whose beer it is, and I guess alc%? Any other information optional.
> 
> Sounds like I better get cracking with recipe design if this doppelbock isn't any good!



are we assuming all the beer will be drinkable at xmas?


----------



## rehnton (2/11/07)

nice work Domonsura 
8th is good for me too....ill bring a keg of the beer that doesnt make it into bottles for the case & bunch of fantastic standom sausages.......they are the shite!


----------



## drsmurto (2/11/07)

Better late than never....

If you need someone on the bench, i did some serious time on the pine this year...... 

But will be keen to turn up to the swap anyways and meet and greet the local brewers. am happy to bring a keg along. And some ring burning Jamaican chicken for the barbie  

Cheers
DrSmurto

EDIT - if anyone needs some longnecks i have more than enough to donate. And since a standard batch size yields more than 13 longnecks, have you 100% capped it at 13 or is it a case of the more the merrier?


----------



## BenH (2/11/07)

DrSmurto said:


> since a standard batch size yields more than 13 longnecks, have you 100% capped it at 13 or is it a case of the more the merrier?



I for one think "the more the merrier". I don't mind getting "a free longneck with every case"  

Just tell me if I need to bring along 14, 17, whatever - that's just more different beers to try!


----------



## domonsura (2/11/07)

MORE THE MERRIER!!! Well that's what I reckon anyway. There's got to be more than 13 brewers in Adelaide...... 

Bring that keg on Tangent  You can take one away with you - I'm keen to keg swap for variety :lol:


----------



## tangent (2/11/07)

OK but I'm not coming for the extract beers, i'm coming because i love the sound of Jamaican ringburner chicken!


----------



## jayse (3/11/07)

GMK said:


> If you need a 13th - i will be in - but only Stubbies.
> 
> I currently have enough of the Leviathan BW - came 3rd at this years SABSOSA..
> But will need to brew another for the next stubbies.
> ...



I want to be in now simply because the name of kens beer, such a cool name GMK.

For those that are unaware it refers to the size of kens guts. lol not really but it does losely mean whale in maybe some ways :lol: 
Mythical or more rightly biblical sea monster, mentioned in the bible many times, 
Moby dick ale.

Very cool GMK, the beer I hope lives up to the awesome name.


----------



## GMK (3/11/07)

Thanks Jayse...

I also have an AG American Brown - Lots of Cascade - been in the cube for a month...

Will bottle that up and see how it is - it was my 1st AG American Brown....


----------



## Rustyc30 (3/11/07)

so how many are we up to now


----------



## GMK (3/11/07)

The AG American Brown - is not upto scratch - will need to brew something else.

I have a SNPA Clone Recipe that came out OK last time....

Or open to suggestions from the Case Group....


----------



## Nedelz (3/11/07)

Wouldn't have any forbidden fruits lying around that you're willing to share Ken?


----------



## GMK (3/11/07)

Since the brown is no good - might have to brew some Forbidden Fruit..

But need to brew it soon.

Could brew the Wiezen Bock that came 1st in the wheat/rye category at this years SABSOSA.


----------



## homekegger1 (4/11/07)

GMK said:


> Since the brown is no good - might have to brew some Forbidden Fruit..
> 
> But need to brew it soon.
> 
> Could brew the Wiezen Bock that came 1st in the wheat/rye category at this years SABSOSA.



I for one am a fan of the weizen bock. Extremely good last time I tried. I have decided to do a Belgium Wit. Got all the ingredients I need and even scored some good yeast. Brewing it tomorrow, should make for a good day.

Cheers

HK


----------



## peas_and_corn (4/11/07)

Hmm... most likely contribution will be a brown ale... I'm putting down a spice beer next weekend and a bit after that something else, but they'll be a little *too* green for the case

1 Peas and Corn - Most likely a brown ale
2 Nedelz - APA or Robust Porter
3 RustyC - Oatmeal Stout
4 Domonsura - Boh Pils or Un-named mystery brew smile.gif
5 BenH - ESB, eIPA or German Lager... still deciding
6 BrauFrau - APA (partial)
7 Adam - Possibly a 3-month-lagering doppelbock if it's any good
8 Homekegger - Hefeweizen or Belguim Ale (Not sure which one yet)
9 wee stu - Bonfire Bitter
10 Rehnton - one of 2 options: American Dark Rye or Best Bitter
11 Choppadoo - Dubbel or APA (whichevers better)
12 Wally
13 GMK - or possibly Tangent????/


----------



## homekegger1 (4/11/07)

Just updating my contribution.

1 Peas and Corn - Most likely a brown ale
2 Nedelz - APA or Robust Porter
3 RustyC - Oatmeal Stout
4 Domonsura - Boh Pils or Un-named mystery brew  
5 BenH - ESB, eIPA or German Lager... still deciding
6 BrauFrau - APA (partial)
7 Adam - Possibly a 3-month-lagering doppelbock if it's any good
8 Homekegger - Hopgarden Belguim Wit
9 wee stu - Bonfire Bitter
10 Rehnton - one of 2 options: American Dark Rye or Best Bitter
11 Choppadoo - Dubbel or APA (whichevers better)
12 Wally - Hefeweizen (not enough time to do a dark strong)
13 GMK - or possibly Tangent????/


----------



## GMK (4/11/07)

Looks like I might have to pull out...

I have enough of teh Leviathan Barley Wine but will not be able to brew another Beer in time.

I have enough Westmalle Tripel - but it is still young - developing needs more aging.


----------



## domonsura (4/11/07)

Bang it in a bottle Ken, there will be others that will require some patience before opening too


----------



## braufrau (5/11/07)

domonsura said:


> Bang it in a bottle Ken, there will be others that will require some patience before opening too




Sorry to sound like a broken record ... but stick a "best after" date, like coopers do, on the label.
Im soooo looking forward to tasting all this beer .. in the spirit of education.


----------



## peas_and_corn (5/11/07)

The christmas case is always a good event- better than christmas, anyway


----------



## drsmurto (5/11/07)

And i strongly recommend to any prospective AG brewers to attend - KYB if you cant get a brew done in time its still a great op to meet and greet a bunch of friendly brewers and watch the AG process get de-mystified by Wayne.

I'll be there, ring burning chicken in tow, just to meet a few more brewers and cause trouble.....the chicken, not me  

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## BenH (5/11/07)

DrSmurto said:


> I'll be there



And what beer are you bringing for the case swap?


----------



## drsmurto (6/11/07)

Wasnt aware that i had been allowed off the bench? Dont you already have a full swap?

Flat out brewing for a mates bucks party atm so all fermenters full. Hoping to keg a few this weekend so i might have time.

At this late stage i wouldnt think much other than an APA or ESb (thinking in terms of beer i have made in the past - dont think its a great idea to try a new style and then handball any issues onto others) would be drinkable by xmas? Will flick thru the recipeDB and see if i can pinch a recipe. 

I guess i could brew something and then if its not needed, keep it for myself or swap a keg if anyone is interested.

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## GMK (6/11/07)

DrSmurto

I will not be able to do another brew in time for the swap - so will have to pull out.
Only have the Leviathan Barley wine in stubs at the moment.

Happy to arrange a few tastings for the guys at the swap on the day.

Please take my place.

Sorry guys.


----------



## braufrau (8/11/07)

So the line ups now 

1 Peas and Corn - Most likely a brown ale
2 Nedelz - APA or Robust Porter
3 RustyC - Oatmeal Stout
4 Domonsura - Boh Pils or Un-named mystery brew smile.gif
5 BenH - ESB, eIPA or German Lager... still deciding
6 BrauFrau - APA (partial)
7 Adam - Possibly a 3-month-lagering doppelbock if it's any good
8 Homekegger - Hopgarden Belguim Wit
9 wee stu - Bonfire Bitter
10 Rehnton - one of 2 options: American Dark Rye or Best Bitter
11 Choppadoo - Dubbel or APA (whichevers better)
12 Wally - Hefeweizen (not enough time to do a dark strong)
13 Dr Smurto


???


----------



## Dr Gonzo (8/11/07)

I have a keg of eisbock brewed at last years swap day. Can i come along?


----------



## Adamt (8/11/07)

Looks like I'm taking the bus.


----------



## domonsura (8/11/07)

You're most welcome Gonzo ! I'll listen for the wheels of your porta-pissup squeaking it's way down the driveway :lol:


...geez I think I better have a good big greasy breakfast that day......


----------



## peas_and_corn (8/11/07)

Adamt said:


> Looks like I'm taking the bus.



touche. I'll be trying to get a lift in myself


----------



## domonsura (8/11/07)

I'll suss out which number bus with the missus guys, but there's one that stops literally on the other side of the block from my place, that leaves from outside the railway stn in the city, and we also aren't that far from the Obahn on OG rd, which from my casual (but completely inexperienced observation - I don't do buses) seems to go just about everywhere in the world. Looks like it would be a HELL of a lot of fun on a skateboard too...... It's about 10 minutes walk down the road from here. I think.....
:huh: ***Tries to remember the last time he walked anywhere....:lol: ***


----------



## BenH (8/11/07)

Jeez, I'm going to have to start earning the brownie points.... NOW! :lol:


----------



## homekegger1 (9/11/07)

OK boys PM me with you prefered name and I will make up some stickers for everyone for the swap day. This way we can put names to handles.

Of course if anyone thinks this is a crappy idea, let me know.

Cheers

HK


----------



## Rustyc30 (9/11/07)

Hi Guys 

I just bought a house and the settlement day is on the 7th of december so i will not be able to make it to the swap meet but I'm still happy to put my beer for the swap case in. Domonsura would it be ok if I droped my swap case off a day or so before the meet and pick it up afterwards hoping that i might get some time away from unpacking to sneek down for a few and meet some fellow SA brewers but can't be sure depends on how tighter ship the SOWMBO is running if its OK with everyone would still want to be involved in the swap


----------



## Nedelz (9/11/07)

A similar problem myself. I'll be in Sydney that weekend, however I will provide my share. Can I organize an early drop off, and late pickup?

Cheers.


----------



## domonsura (9/11/07)

Yep and Yep 
Drop it off when you need to, and collect when you need to, I don't have an issue with it


----------



## RussTaylor (9/11/07)

1 Peas and Corn - Most likely a brown ale
2 Nedelz - APA or Robust Porter
3 RustyC - Oatmeal Stout
4 Domonsura - Boh Pils or Un-named mystery brew smile.gif
5 BenH - ESB, eIPA or German Lager... still deciding
6 BrauFrau - APA (partial)
7 Adam - Possibly a 3-month-lagering doppelbock if it's any good
8 Homekegger - Hopgarden Belguim Wit
9 wee stu - Bonfire Bitter
10 Rehnton - one of 2 options: American Dark Rye or Best Bitter
11 Choppadoo - Dubbel or APA (whichevers better)
12 Wally - Hefeweizen (not enough time to do a dark strong)
13 Dr Smurto

Hangers on
RussTaylor - None to swap but bringing a few brews - willing to cook the barbie.


----------



## drsmurto (13/11/07)

Didnt get time to brew this weekend and will all my current beer tied up for this Fridays bucks show at my place i am going to have to opt out of the swap. I am aiming to over cater for the bucks show so there may well be a keg or 2 leftover but leaving it till next weekend to let you know isnt fair.

i will still turn up for the swap day with whatever beers i can rustle up and the ring burning chicken. 

Sorry to have to jump ship but i dont want to supply beer to anyone that is greener than a hop pellet.

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## domonsura (13/11/07)

OK, so now we er:

1 Peas and Corn - Most likely a brown ale
2 Nedelz - APA or Robust Porter
3 RustyC - Oatmeal Stout
4 Domonsura - Un-named mystery brew
5 BenH - ESB, eIPA or German Lager... still deciding
6 BrauFrau - APA (partial)
7 Adam - Possibly a 3-month-lagering doppelbock if it's any good
8 Homekegger - Hopgarden Belguim Wit
9 wee stu - Bonfire Bitter
10 Rehnton - one of 2 options: American Dark Rye or Best Bitter
11 Choppadoo - Dubbel or APA (whichevers better)
12 Wally - Hefeweizen (not enough time to do a dark strong)

Hangers on
RussTaylor - None to swap but bringing a few brews - willing to cook the barbie.
Dr Smurto - attending, possibly bringing something to drink, ringburner chicken, but probably not swapping....?
Tangent - attending to sit beside BBQ and drink (all good brother  )

anyone else?


----------



## RussTaylor (14/11/07)

1 Peas and Corn - Most likely a brown ale
2 Nedelz - APA or Robust Porter
3 RustyC - Oatmeal Stout
4 Domonsura - Un-named mystery brew
5 BenH - ESB, eIPA or German Lager... still deciding
6 BrauFrau - APA (partial)
7 Adam - Possibly a 3-month-lagering doppelbock if it's any good
8 Homekegger - Hopgarden Belguim Wit
9 wee stu - Bonfire Bitter
10 Rehnton - one of 2 options: American Dark Rye or Best Bitter
11 Choppadoo - Dubbel or APA (whichevers better)
12 Wally - Hefeweizen (not enough time to do a dark strong)
13 RussTaylor - Oktoberfest (Ok, I'm in as long as it's acceptable to have a mix of stubs, LN's and PET bottles... ) 

Hangers on
Dr Smurto - attending, possibly bringing something to drink, ringburner chicken, but probably not swapping....?
Tangent - attending to sit beside BBQ and drink (all good brother )

anyone else?


----------



## homekegger1 (14/11/07)

Provided that the beer brewed for the swap does not have to be drunk straight away. Mine will be ready just before x-mas. 
if not better in the new year. But hey, This is for fun if I am not right.


Cheers

HK



RussTaylor said:


> 1 Peas and Corn - Most likely a brown ale
> 2 Nedelz - APA or Robust Porter
> 3 RustyC - Oatmeal Stout
> 4 Domonsura - Un-named mystery brew
> ...


----------



## drsmurto (15/11/07)

Hold the phone!

It seems i didnt do the sums properly and i cant get one of my brews into a fridge to cool down for the party. I took it out of the fermenting fridge for a few days diacetyl rest and will put it back in come sunday to lager. 

So i will jump back on the pine and await instructions. Its a german pils but will only have been lagered for just shy of 2 weeks. Tasted it last night at rack and was quietly impressed. I bulk prime and have never had a bottle bomb. Unless you count freezing beer!

Are we capped at 13 or can we stretch it to 14? If not, i will leave it lagering till xmas.

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## domonsura (15/11/07)

All cool with me!


----------



## braufrau (15/11/07)

domonsura said:


> All cool with me!




Just let me know how many tallies I have to bottle next weekend!


----------



## drsmurto (15/11/07)

1 Peas and Corn - Most likely a brown ale
2 Nedelz - APA or Robust Porter
3 RustyC - Oatmeal Stout
4 Domonsura - Un-named mystery brew
5 BenH - ESB, eIPA or German Lager... still deciding
6 BrauFrau - APA (partial)
7 Adam - Possibly a 3-month-lagering doppelbock if it's any good
8 Homekegger - Hopgarden Belguim Wit
9 wee stu - Bonfire Bitter
10 Rehnton - one of 2 options: American Dark Rye or Best Bitter
11 Choppadoo - Dubbel or APA (whichevers better)
12 Wally - Hefeweizen (not enough time to do a dark strong)
13 RussTaylor - Oktoberfest (Ok, I'm in as long as it's acceptable to have a mix of stubs, LN's and PET bottles... )
14 Dr Smurto - German Pils, bringing something to drink and some ringburning Jamaican chicken...... 

Hangers on
Tangent - attending to sit beside BBQ and drink (all good brother )

Looks like the equiv of 13 tallies by my dodgy maths. I will be bottling the whole 20L so will have a few spare if numbers grow.


----------



## drsmurto (19/11/07)

Ok, so i have changed my mind (again). not about participating, but the choice of beer. I massively over catered for a mates bucks party as less people turned up and a decent chunk of these didnt want to drink the home brew. Some even refused to try. :angry: 

Faaaark them all. Means i now have 3 pilsners left over, one already in keg but my pride and joy is now up for grabs and IMHO much better than the german pils i offered you. Its a Bo Pils, 100% wey pils, 100% saaz. Been lagering for 4 weeks now. Bottling it this week so it should be ready for a xmas tasting. Very keen for feedback as its my first ever pilsner and i spent soooooo much time reading and researching before brewing it. 

So how is everyone going with their beers? Are we all on track? What got decided re labels? 

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## RussTaylor (19/11/07)

If anyone only bottled 13, I'm willing to be bumped out and return to my "hangers on" role.


----------



## drsmurto (19/11/07)

Russ - you short of bottles? I can donate 13 longnecks if you need?


----------



## RussTaylor (19/11/07)

Actually, I think I'll struggle to make up 14 bottles - was bottled a couple of months ago and is half gone.

1 Peas and Corn - Most likely a brown ale
2 Nedelz - APA or Robust Porter
3 RustyC - Oatmeal Stout
4 Domonsura - Un-named mystery brew
5 BenH - ESB, eIPA or German Lager... still deciding
6 BrauFrau - APA (partial)
7 Adam - Possibly a 3-month-lagering doppelbock if it's any good
8 Homekegger - Hopgarden Belguim Wit
9 wee stu - Bonfire Bitter
10 Rehnton - one of 2 options: American Dark Rye or Best Bitter
11 Choppadoo - Dubbel or APA (whichevers better)
12 Wally - Hefeweizen (not enough time to do a dark strong)
13 Dr Smurto - German Pils, bringing something to drink and some ringburning Jamaican chicken...... 

Hangers on
RussTaylor - I'll cook the BBQ if needed.
Tangent - attending to sit beside BBQ and drink (all good brother )


----------



## drsmurto (19/11/07)

1 Peas and Corn - Most likely a brown ale
2 Nedelz - APA or Robust Porter
3 RustyC - Oatmeal Stout
4 Domonsura - Un-named mystery brew
5 BenH - ESB, eIPA or German Lager... still deciding
6 BrauFrau - APA (partial)
7 Adam - Possibly a 3-month-lagering doppelbock if it's any good
8 Homekegger - Hopgarden Belguim Wit
9 wee stu - Bonfire Bitter
10 Rehnton - one of 2 options: American Dark Rye or Best Bitter
11 Choppadoo - Dubbel or APA (whichevers better)
12 Wally - Hefeweizen (not enough time to do a dark strong)
13 Dr Smurto - Bo Pils, bringing something to drink and some ringburning Jamaican chicken......

Hangers on
RussTaylor - I'll cook the BBQ if needed.
Tangent - attending to sit beside BBQ and drink (all good brother )


Ok, so we need 12 bottles each. If anyone is still in need of longnecks i am more than happy to donate as many as needed, last count i had more than 300 empty.

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## peas_and_corn (19/11/07)

1 Peas and Corn - Brown Ale
2 Nedelz - APA or Robust Porter
3 RustyC - Oatmeal Stout
4 Domonsura - Un-named mystery brew
5 BenH - ESB, eIPA or German Lager... still deciding
6 BrauFrau - APA (partial)
7 Adam - Possibly a 3-month-lagering doppelbock if it's any good
8 Homekegger - Hopgarden Belguim Wit
9 wee stu - Bonfire Bitter
10 Rehnton - one of 2 options: American Dark Rye or Best Bitter
11 Choppadoo - Dubbel or APA (whichevers better)
12 Wally - Hefeweizen (not enough time to do a dark strong)
13 Dr Smurto - Bo Pils, bringing something to drink and some ringburning Jamaican chicken......

Hangers on
RussTaylor - I'll cook the BBQ if needed.
Tangent - attending to sit beside BBQ and drink (all good brother )



Bottled on the weekend, so will need a little time before drinking- I put the 'best after' date as a month after bottling date, but might still be a bit green... oh well.


----------



## braufrau (19/11/07)

Dry hopped yesterday. Will bottle next weekend.
The stubbies will be good in about 2 weeks, but tallies will take longer so I'll
put best after 25/12 unless it takes more than twice as long to carbonate a
tallie?? Or does it take the same time since the concentration of yeast is the same??

Someone??


----------



## peas_and_corn (19/11/07)

I normally leave my bottles- stubbies or longnecks- for a month before opening myself; I don't really think the vessel size will make a huge difference- but I stand to be corrected.


----------



## drsmurto (19/11/07)

I've always found that my tallies are carbed up in 7 days which is normally when i start the tasting!  

Mine will take some time to carb up since ive been lagering for 4 weeks. Will suggest people wait till i have tested the carb on remaining bottles - its a tough job but its gotta be done! :chug:


----------



## braufrau (20/11/07)

Better start thinking about a label. 

So we have best after and the style. Do we put our AHB names on them too?
Anything else? ~ABV??


----------



## tangent (20/11/07)

better add if it's an extract brew


----------



## drsmurto (20/11/07)

What if i prime with extract or even dextrose


----------



## domonsura (20/11/07)

:lol:.....
I would suggest that it would be polite to label with;

AHB name
Style aimed for if any
Method used(extract/partial/fullmash) as it's good for comparison, and it's always possible that some brews may suprise us!
Best after date if applicable
ABV%


----------



## drsmurto (20/11/07)

Style? I am meant to brew to style? Faaaaaaaark!


----------



## peas_and_corn (20/11/07)

hmm, well I stuck mine on when bottling- has my screen name, style (brown ale- not sure if it's to style...) and best after date. I'm too lazy to add anything else.


----------



## BenH (20/11/07)

Perhaps some "good" news is that I'll be bottling my beers directly from the keg in the next day or so, and they'll be ready to drink immediately... even on the day out of the longy (no yeast cake!) if really thirsty!  

Had a good 3 months lagering, so it's probably not going to get much better!

Looking forward to the 8th, should be a great day. Have we arranged a definite time?


----------



## drsmurto (20/11/07)

Putting abv on the bottles would imply i took an OG reading.... h34r:


----------



## tangent (20/11/07)

i might put one on the keg

name: tangent
style: beer
method: no-extract (not even for priming  )
abv: 4-7%abv


----------



## Adamt (21/11/07)

I'm afraid the doppelbock tastes far too good, considering theres only about 15L of it, 12 longnecks is too much to give away! I will bring some along though. So instead, I'm gonna make a big fat Americanny imperial IPA, with all my assorted stocked flavouring hops thrown in randomly hopburst style. I'll have 2 weeks to get it fermented and bottled, so it may be bottled only a day or two before the swap. If it's ready to drink by chrsitmas, good, otherwise, hold on to it or drink primed, flat IPA!

1 Peas and Corn - Brown Ale
2 Nedelz - APA or Robust Porter
3 RustyC - Oatmeal Stout
4 Domonsura - Un-named mystery brew
5 BenH - ESB, eIPA or German Lager... still deciding
6 BrauFrau - APA (partial)
7 Adam - AIIPA
8 Homekegger - Hopgarden Belguim Wit
9 wee stu - Bonfire Bitter
10 Rehnton - one of 2 options: American Dark Rye or Best Bitter
11 Choppadoo - Dubbel or APA (whichevers better)
12 Wally - Hefeweizen (not enough time to do a dark strong)
13 Dr Smurto - Bo Pils, bringing something to drink and some ringburning Jamaican chicken......

Hangers on
RussTaylor - I'll cook the BBQ if needed.
Tangent - attending to sit beside BBQ and drink (all good mother)


----------



## domonsura (24/11/07)

Finally decided what you guys are getting for christmas...a big green Nelson Sauvin/Green Bullet ('pseudo') Helles...(lets call it 'nottinghell' :lol....somewhere between 7-8%, and I'll do my best to make sure you don't notice until you're lying on the ground wondering where the night went :lol:


1 Peas and Corn - Brown Ale
2 Nedelz - APA or Robust Porter
3 RustyC - Oatmeal Stout
4 Domonsura - Nelson's BIG Green Helles (RECIPE)
5 BenH - ESB, eIPA or German Lager... still deciding
6 BrauFrau - APA (partial)
7 Adam - AIIPA
8 Homekegger - Hopgarden Belguim Wit
9 wee stu - Bonfire Bitter
10 Rehnton - one of 2 options: American Dark Rye or Best Bitter
11 Choppadoo - Dubbel or APA (whichevers better)
12 Wally - Hefeweizen (not enough time to do a dark strong)
13 Dr Smurto - Bo Pils, bringing something to drink and some ringburning Jamaican chicken......

Hangers on
RussTaylor - I'll cook the BBQ if needed.
Tangent - attending to sit beside BBQ and drink (all good mother)


----------



## braufrau (25/11/07)

Bottling today .... I'm sooo nervous!
So many things that could go wrong! Non of which ever have, but then I've never made beer for such a critical audience before.
Better make my oblations to the goddess of Ninkasi before I start!


----------



## domonsura (25/11/07)

braufrau said:


> Bottling today .... I'm sooo nervous!
> So many things that could go wrong! Non of which ever have, but then I've never made beer for such a critical audience before.
> Better make my oblations to the goddess of Ninkasi before I start!



Don't panic, just remember not to forget anything or get anything wrong, because you know there are a million things that could go pear shaped. And that's BEFORE tangent even gets hold of a bottle. 

That Ninkasi thing sounds .......ummmmmmmm........interesting.......what are oblations? sounds kind of rude. I hope you're not making one of _those_ beers BF...........:lol:

Now where's my extremely critical set of BJCP notes.........


( chill out. your beer will be fine I'm sure. )


----------



## braufrau (25/11/07)

Done!

That seemed to go well. Touch wood and oblations etc.!
Smells nice. Tastes good (for an hydrometer tasting).

I made 13 tallies .. one for Justin.


----------



## drsmurto (26/11/07)

How long can i ask people to wait before drinking my contribution? I ask because my bo-pils is happily lagering away and am sure the longer i leave it the better. If i bottle it this weekend it will probably need at least a month in the bottle. Best on/after Oz day?


----------



## braufrau (26/11/07)

DrSmurto said:


> How long can i ask people to wait before drinking my contribution? I ask because my bo-pils is happily lagering away and am sure the longer i leave it the better. If i bottle it this weekend it will probably need at least a month in the bottle. Best on/after Oz day?




Sounds good to me! IMO it would be better to give the more conservative date, where you're sure it really will be good.
I'm putting 23/12 on mine but its an APA. I'll wait 6 months if you tell me to.


----------



## tangent (26/11/07)

> And that's BEFORE tangent even gets hold of a bottle.


why the hell would I be touching an extract beer???


----------



## peas_and_corn (26/11/07)

DrSmurto said:


> How long can i ask people to wait before drinking my contribution? I ask because my bo-pils is happily lagering away and am sure the longer i leave it the better. If i bottle it this weekend it will probably need at least a month in the bottle. Best on/after Oz day?



Best if you write the best after date on the bottle somewhere, too


----------



## domonsura (26/11/07)

mmmmmmmm Nelson's BIG green hell went into the fermenter last night......I ended up making a 45 litre batch, as I couldn't stand the thought of it being REALLY good and having given half of it away...... ^_^ Finished the boil @ 9pm, pitched yeast at around 10pm last night and by 10.30 it was off....Fermenting away nicely now, smells really good....  It will be being filtered & carbed 3 days before the swap day so I'll have a keg of it ready to go on the day if it's drinkable early, but I suspect that it might want some age in the bottle to let the hops mellow.....


----------



## braufrau (28/11/07)

1 Peas and Corn - Brown Ale
2 Nedelz - APA or Robust Porter
3 RustyC - Oatmeal Stout
4 Domonsura - Nelson's BIG Green Helles (RECIPE)
5 BenH - ESB, eIPA or German Lager... still deciding
6 BrauFrau - APA 
7 Adam - AIIPA
8 Homekegger - Hopgarden Belguim Wit
9 wee stu - Bonfire Bitter
10 Rehnton - one of 2 options: American Dark Rye or Best Bitter
11 Choppadoo - Dubbel or APA (whichevers better)
12 Wally - Hefeweizen (not enough time to do a dark strong)
13 Dr Smurto - Bo Pils, bringing something to drink and some ringburning Jamaican chicken......

Hangers on
RussTaylor - I'll cook the BBQ if needed.
Tangent - attending to sit beside BBQ and drink (all good mother) 
HWMBO - he can be my proxy boozy bloke. And he's quite keen to catch up with DrSmurto. And you know ... he's never
seen me mash or boil!! So he can see you guys do it and no doubt tell me what I should be doing.


----------



## tangent (28/11/07)

1 Peas and Corn - Brown Ale
2 Nedelz - APA or Robust Porter
3 RustyC - Oatmeal Stout
4 Domonsura - Nelson's BIG Green Helles (RECIPE)
5 BenH - ESB, eIPA or German Lager... still deciding
6 BrauFrau - APA 
7 Adam - AIIPA
8 Homekegger - Hopgarden Belguim Wit
9 wee stu - Bonfire Bitter
10 Rehnton - one of 2 options: American Dark Rye or Best Bitter
11 Choppadoo - Dubbel or APA (whichevers better)
12 Wally - Hefeweizen (not enough time to do a dark strong)
13 Dr Smurto - Bo Pils, bringing something to drink and some ringburning Jamaican chicken......

Hangers on
RussTaylor - I'll cook the BBQ if needed.
HWMBO - he can be my proxy boozy bloke. 

Sorry guys and gal. I have some weekend work that has cropped up. (but it still involves beer  )
I'm going to miss DrSmurto's Jamaican chicken which rocks :angry: 
Someone get Wayne to try out the HP reg on a BBQ and see what happens.
Have a great day.
Cheers!


----------



## drsmurto (28/11/07)

And i had big plans of upping the heat level to instant ring burning just for you mate........

Might have to keep it toned down since we are now in fire ban season  

Very keen to have a beer with Greg, still trying to convince my partner to join me but she has enough trouble dealing with just one brewer talking beer at her


----------



## braufrau (28/11/07)

Anyone want some Wyeast 3787 (westmalle) ?
I'm busily making a starter and I always keep back 100ml for the next generation.
I can keep back some more 100ml jars if others want some.


----------



## Adamt (28/11/07)

I'd love to get my hands on some cheap yeast. Swap ya for a stubby of doppelbock!


----------



## braufrau (28/11/07)

Adamt said:


> I'd love to get my hands on some cheap yeast. Swap ya for a stubby of doppelbock!




done!


----------



## homekegger1 (30/11/07)

Well here it is. Bottled and labeled.





See you next week at the swap.

Cheers

HK


----------



## domonsura (30/11/07)

Bummer Tangent.....oh well, next time. Not sure about that HP reg on the bbq... :huh: maybe we should try the 30 second chook cook with the burner from the gas fired forge................

Brau, HWMBO is most welcome, we'll have him telling you what to do in no time... I wouldn't mind some of that yeast too if there's an extra few mls......

Smurto - Tell the other half she's most welcome, she can sit & have a glass of wine with the missus who gets just as bored with the beer talk, I'm not sure if anyone else is bringing the other half with as soberdriver but I'm sure there will be more.......

I also wanted to mention that anyone has a camp chair or 2 to bring, do so as it's a looooooong afternoon and I'm not sure how many chairs I have (our neighborhood 'share scheme' works fine until there's more than one event on.....I may have 12 chairs or I may have 6....not sure <_< )

Should be a good day.......now I just have to figure out what's being brewed.....  any suggestions anyone?


----------



## braufrau (30/11/07)

homekegger1 said:


> Well here it is. Bottled and labeled.



Darn! I thought mine were pretty. Didn't realise the bar was so high. 

Well since we're sharing ....


----------



## Adamt (30/11/07)

Here's my brew, ready to go....




The smell is delightful.


----------



## braufrau (30/11/07)

domonsura said:


> Brau, HWMBO is most welcome, we'll have him telling you what to do in no time... I wouldn't mind some of that yeast too if there's an extra few mls......


Thanks domonsura. I'll keep back some yeast for you too.


----------



## Adamt (30/11/07)

domonsura said:


> Should be a good day.......now I just have to figure out what's being brewed.....  any suggestions anyone?



You damned right you should be rolling your eyes 

How about an ESB? You've got that lovely bairds pale choc I've been meaning to try so why not...

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
10.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 88.9 % 
0.50 kg Amber Malt (Joe White) (45.3 EBC) Grain 4.4 % 
0.50 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 4.4 % 
0.25 kg Pale Chocolate (500.0 EBC) Grain 2.2 % 
125.00 gm Fuggles [4.50%] (60 min) Hops 27.2 IBU 
50.00 gm Fuggles [4.50%] (30 min) Hops 8.4 IBU 
25.00 gm Fuggles [4.50%] (1 min) Hops 0.2 IBU 

For 50L, approx OG1.053, 36IBU and a beautiful copper colour.

It can be very easily bastardised into a big old ale if you let me >:E


----------



## domonsura (1/12/07)

Brau! Your's look very stylish, what are you worried about? (Now I'm worried mine will look bad.... :unsure: ) At least Wally's will be in black & white like mine eh....


----------



## BenH (2/12/07)

Okay, so we're less than a week out, and I'm still deciding on what to bottle and bring along.

------------------------------------

AUSSIE PALE ALE:
3.40 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter 
0.20 kg Crystal (Joe White) 
23.00 gm Target [10.00%] (60 min) 
10.00 gm Fuggles [6.10%] (0 min) 
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20%] (0 min) 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20%] (Dry Hop in Keg) 
1 Pkgs British Ale (Wyeast Labs #1098) 

OG 1.038
FG 1.004 (4.4% A/vol)
Estimated Color: 12.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.0 IBU

-----------------------------------

GERMAN LAGER:
3.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) 
60.00 gm Hallertauer [3.70%] (60 min) 
40.00 gm Tettnang [4.10%] (10 min) 
1 Pkgs Bohemian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2124) 

OG 1.047
FG 1.008 (5.1% A/vol)
Estimated Color: 8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.4 IBU

(Has been lagering for 3 months)

----------------------------------

Both turned out pretty well (I think), any preferences?



Edit: minor details


----------



## domonsura (2/12/07)

The lager for sure


----------



## Adamt (2/12/07)

What makes the pale ale aussie? The 200g of Joe white crystal? Or is it the english base malt, english hops and english yeast? 

No harm in giving us a longneck of each..... sure you'll only get one back from each of us but Christmas is about giving. Don't be stingy! B)


----------



## BenH (3/12/07)

Adamt said:


> What makes the pale ale aussie? The 200g of Joe white crystal? Or is it the english base malt, english hops and english yeast?



Yeah, fair enough! I mashed low, so it's very well attenuated. I'm calling it "Aussie" 'cause it's not real malty.

Anyway, wayne's made up my mind... Lager it is.


1 Peas and Corn - Brown Ale
2 Nedelz - APA or Robust Porter
3 RustyC - Oatmeal Stout
4 Domonsura - Nelson's BIG Green Helles (RECIPE)
5 BenH - German Lager
6 BrauFrau - APA
7 Adam - AIIPA
8 Homekegger - Hopgarden Belguim Wit
9 wee stu - Bonfire Bitter
10 Rehnton - one of 2 options: American Dark Rye or Best Bitter
11 Choppadoo - Dubbel or APA (whichevers better)
12 Wally - Hefeweizen (not enough time to do a dark strong)
13 Dr Smurto - Bo Pils, bringing something to drink and some ringburning Jamaican chicken......

Hangers on
RussTaylor - I'll cook the BBQ if needed.
HWMBO - he can be my proxy boozy bloke.


----------



## drsmurto (3/12/07)

Jaysus!

The labelling is uber impressive, does that mean i need to scrape off the Southwark bitter/West End Export labels? :huh: 

DrSmurto

p.s. Wayne, having seen your fridge full of 5kg packs of hops how about a hop challenge and see how much of each hop you can stuff into a APA or AIPA?


----------



## braufrau (3/12/07)

We have to drop SWMBO at a party on Sunday which means we wont be there 'til around 2-ish.
By that time I expect you'll all be roaring drunk! 
But will it interfere with the swap process if we turn up at 2?


----------



## BenH (3/12/07)

braufrau said:


> will it interfere with the swap process if we turn up at 2?



I'm in the same boat - won't be there until about 2, as have the kids swim lesson at 12.

braufrau, I'm interested in who SWMBO is, in your context of course! daughter, mum, or (eek!) mother-in-law?


----------



## domonsura (3/12/07)

braufrau said:


> We have to drop SWMBO at a party on Sunday which means we wont be there 'til around 2-ish.
> By that time I expect you'll all be roaring drunk!
> But will it interfere with the swap process if we turn up at 2?



uhhhhhhhhhhhh... :huh: isn't the brewday Saturday the 8th?..........


----------



## braufrau (4/12/07)

domonsura said:


> uhhhhhhhhhhhh... :huh: isn't the brewday Saturday the 8th?..........




 Saturday! 
OK ... SWMBO (daughter) has a party on *Saturday*. Is it OK if we turn up around 2 (without SWMBO) ?


----------



## domonsura (4/12/07)

Of course it is  Lucky I told you eh, or you would have interrupted my hangover on Sunday....:lol:


----------



## Adamt (4/12/07)

OK! I am in need of some longnecks!

Is there anyone roundabouts the Western suburbs whom I can steal a dozen longnecks off of, thursday or friday afternoon? It doesn't matter if they're full of quality, all grain beer, I'll take them all the same.

Worse comes to worse I'll bottle in stubbies; and I may give 1 stubby of Doppelbock and 1 stubby of AIIPA.

Cheers.


----------



## GMK (4/12/07)

Ok - in the morning i can drop off some tasters for you guys - a couple of stubbies of:
- Leviathan American Barley wine - needs to be servred at 8-10 degrees to appreciate the full flavour - came 3rd in this years SABSOSA strong ale category 
- Brown grainy porter - beer made by this years champion SA State brewer - Barossa brewers club member.

But i need confirmation on the following:
- address
- day and if it is OK.

Yours 

GMK


----------



## Rustyc30 (5/12/07)

Can not wait for the weekend. I really was not sure if I was going to make it I just landed back in Aus today after having to take an emergency flight to South Africa for a funerel 2 weeks ago and life has been absolut caous since so can't wait to sit back with a few drinks and talk beer. Homekegger and braufru great job with the labels. Tell you what homebrew is tasting great at the moment after having to drink Castle and Carling black label for the last 2 weeks. I did find one beer that was quite good over there it's call Unbock made by Namibian brewery and was quite good and at 7% it took me away very quick from all my wife's familys politics 

anyway I have 15 pages of AHB stuff to go though looking forward to meeting everyone on Saturday 

Rusty


----------



## Adamt (5/12/07)

Bump re longnecks!


----------



## domonsura (5/12/07)

Adamt said:


> Bump re longnecks!



Actually I like your idea of getting a stubby of each of your beers


----------



## Adamt (5/12/07)

Well if no-one else minds...


----------



## BenH (5/12/07)

Adamt said:


> Well if no-one else minds...



Go for it Adam.


----------



## wee stu (5/12/07)

OK Bonfire Bitter is bottled and labels are printed, waiting attachment.

Unfortunately I am a no show for Saturday. Parental duties have me at another event from 10am til eveneing. 

As some of you may know, I am woefully unAustralian in that I don't drive. Never have. Probably never will. Which means, in the time left, I probably have no way of getting my beer to the event in time. Unless............

........ someone wantss to play courier for me? 

I live in Everard Park. Which is a select (ie small) suburb off South Road, between Anzac Highway and the tram line. If anyone can help out please let me know, here or by PM. 

Real pisser, cos I was hoping to meet a new bunch of brewers. Never mind, next year's case is only 12 onths away  

My thougfhts will be with you all :chug: 

awrabest, stu


----------



## Adamt (5/12/07)

I reckon I could swing by on the way there unless someone else lives close and wants to volunteer.


----------



## peas_and_corn (6/12/07)

If you still want some longnecks I have some you could grab


----------



## RussTaylor (6/12/07)

For some reason (like not being able to read a calendar) I thought it was Sunday. So I'm out, though I wasn't swapping beer anyways...


1 Peas and Corn - Brown Ale
2 Nedelz - APA or Robust Porter
3 RustyC - Oatmeal Stout
4 Domonsura - Nelson's BIG Green Helles (RECIPE)
5 BenH - German Lager
6 BrauFrau - APA
7 Adam - AIIPA
8 Homekegger - Hopgarden Belguim Wit
9 wee stu - Bonfire Bitter
10 Rehnton - one of 2 options: American Dark Rye or Best Bitter
11 Choppadoo - Dubbel or APA (whichevers better)
12 Wally - Hefeweizen (not enough time to do a dark strong)
13 Dr Smurto - Bo Pils, bringing something to drink and some ringburning Jamaican chicken......

Hangers on
HWMBO - he can be my proxy boozy bloke.


----------



## domonsura (6/12/07)

OK.

Almost last call people, at this point I count 14, and to clarify details; 
The day is Saturday the 8th, kick off 11.30am(ish)
The gate will be open from 10am for those inclined to wander along a little earlier to get their swap organised
If you were wondering if you could do anything to help, bring a camp chair with you if you have one...
Sausages, bread and sauce with some onions on the side are the order of the day on the BBQ - if you'd like something else, bring it with you 
I will have a keg on tap for general consumption, there is (at least) 1 other tap, so if you have a keg you'd like to bring along feel free......but bottles are fine, bring your best along to share....
There is plenty of fridge space, so you don't need to worry about bringing esky's/ice for drinks you bring along.
 If you're not on the list and you want to come along just let me know so I have an idea how many sausages and slices of bread :lol: , if you don't know the address just PM me. Looking forward to it.


----------



## wee stu (6/12/07)

wee stu said:


> Unless............
> 
> ........ someone wantss to play courier for me?






Adamt said:


> I reckon I could swing by on the way there unless someone else lives close and wants to volunteer.



In the absence of any other volunteers, Adam is the winner  

I'll PM you with all the contact details Adam. If it comes off, I am sure I will be the winner, looking forward to a great bunch of beers.


----------



## Adamt (6/12/07)

So what are we brewing Wayne? We gotta use some of those hops....


----------



## domonsura (7/12/07)

Still looking at that Adam, I thought I had an idea and then the Pacific Gem and the other little flowers from across the tasman turned up......and now....well.....all I can think of to do is the last traditional (but seasonal) lager of the season. A Whitewash, but with a different aroma hop, maybe NS....but then....no...maybe saaz B...but then....  yeah maybe but.....I think I'll start the Bo Pils yeast off tomorrow....


----------



## drsmurto (7/12/07)

I decided i had better actually taste the beer i am swapping so i did last night. If you are gentle when pouring its damn near xtal clear. Its quite bitter but thats in style for a Bo pils. Ready to drink now. Labelling tomorrow morning. Ring burning chicken is marinating already and its going to reak havoc. (Insert mad professor laugh). 'ken tasty tho. Aloe vera toilet paper not supplied. :super: 

I can bring a keg along if thats easier. What have you got on tap Wayne? I have a golden ale or a nelson sauvin pilsner i could bring, prob 2/3rd full. Save me having to chill bottles and lug an esky around. 

If anyone is interested in alco ginger beer i will be bringing a few of my experiments examples along......

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## BenH (7/12/07)

DrSmurto said:


> I can bring a keg along if thats easier. ... I have a golden ale or a nelson sauvin pilsner i could bring



Bring the Golden Ale!


----------



## domonsura (7/12/07)

I have a saaz blonde ale on tap at the moment, so the golden might sit quite nicely beside that Dr Smurto......you are making me very wary of the ringburner chicken.... :huh: . Still waiting to see if some taps etc arrive this arvo (I ordered them a little too late I think), but if they do the Big Green Hell can go on a tap too.


----------



## jayse (7/12/07)

I most likely will drop by for a couple, sadly working all weekend though so can't stay for a swim through.


----------



## drsmurto (7/12/07)

The golden ale it is then. A nice quaffer at around 4%. 

May need to place a roll or 2 of dunny paper in the fridge........ :lol: 

Rehnton and Tangent have tried it and they both survived! (altho this version is a tad warmer)

I also need to get some malt off you if thats not too much hassle, i will be there early (11ish) so we can chat about my hopscreen.

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## tangent (7/12/07)

survived and wanted more!


----------



## domonsura (7/12/07)

uhhhhhh....Needlz contribution has been disqualified for jumping the starting line, trying to kill me, and making a BIG $#$#%$#@# MESS in my brand new 'coolroom'...... :angry: Overall, during trying to get them the hell out of the coolroom, about 6 of them went off with bloody big bangs. A little overprimed I'd say...
Beer fkn everywhere. All over everything. OMFG I needed this......












During the excitement I fail to notice that the shards of flying glass are quite large, and obviously have a bit of force in them. I came away with one tiny little scratch on my hand and nothing else......lucky........ <_< Now the coolroom will smell like this forever.....


----------



## wee stu (7/12/07)

domonsura said:


> Still waiting to see if some taps etc arrive this arvo (I ordered them a little too late I think), but if they do the Big Green Hell can go on a tap too.



*If* I can find it you can borrow an unused picnic tap with hose and disconnect.

I'll get Adam to bring it along with my beers.


----------



## domonsura (7/12/07)

wee stu said:


> *If* I can find it you can borrow an unused picnic tap with hose and disconnect.
> 
> I'll get Adam to bring it along with my beers.



Righto, thanks Stu. I think I have one of those myself actually, but god know where it is.....


----------



## Guest Lurker (7/12/07)

Oh man, those are some classic photos. One of the rules every year for the WA case is something like "Remember your bottles will be in OTHER PEOPLES houses. We would rather drink under-carbonated beer than clean your beer off our ceiling". That rule got added after a dark coloured beer went off in my laundry, next to a very large pile of freshly washed and dried clothes. I recommend that all states institute a similar rule or warning.


----------



## domonsura (7/12/07)

Yes. I agree. My own stupid fault for putting it in there when I knew that it all has to be sealed properly yet, but.......oh well. Most of the rest of his dozen have subsequently exploded since. When I cleaned up the first mess I put them in a closed box down in the back yard just in case. I'm glad I did. The last one went off about 10 minutes ago with a hell of a bang. Like having un-exploded ordnance in the back yard :huh:


----------



## Adamt (7/12/07)

Oh god, and that cool room is brand spanking new too! At least it was in a carton, not an open crate so beer would spray all over your malt. 

Don't worry about it Stu... I have one (disconnect, hose, picnic tap) and I know where it is . I'll bring it, along with my carefully primed, _delicious_ smelling beer... if I get around to bottling it tonight, and feel like giving it away! 

ONE MORE SLEEP TO GO!


----------



## domonsura (7/12/07)

Unfortunately Adam, the top of the box was open  little spots of beer everywhere...

Anyway, two more taps have arrived and will be going in the little fridge tonight - but now I have realised I have a spare reg, but no gas in the spare bottle......anyone want to bring a bottle to dispense a keg or two?
That will make 2 spare taps besides the ones my beers will be on, Dr Smurto is bringing Golden Ale I think so there may be a free tap if someone else has a keg they care to bring with.


----------



## braufrau (7/12/07)

domonsura said:


> uhhhhhh....Needlz contribution has been disqualified for jumping the starting line, trying to kill me, and making a BIG $#$#%$#@# MESS in my brand new 'coolroom'...... :angry: Overall, during trying to get them the hell out of the coolroom, about 6 of them went off with bloody big bangs. A little overprimed I'd say...
> Beer fkn everywhere. All over everything. OMFG I needed this......



Oh that's awful. Thank goodness no one was hurt!


----------



## wee stu (7/12/07)

Adamt said:


> Don't worry about it Stu... I have one (disconnect, hose, picnic tap) and I know where it is .



That's a relief, I can't find mine  

Wonder if I lent it out at some other gathering :lol: 

Have fun brewers, 

awrabest, stu


----------



## Adamt (8/12/07)

In case anyone missed.... My beer is not to be opened yet as it was bottled last night.... Please put on your "best after" date if not one the bottle.

mmm... scotchy scotch scotch.


1 Peas and Corn - Brown Ale
2 Nedelz - APA or Robust Porter
3 RustyC - Oatmeal Stout
4 Domonsura - Nelson's BIG Green Helles (RECIPE)
5 BenH - German Lager
6 BrauFrau - APA
7 Adam - AIIPA - NOT FOR CONSUMPTION UNTIL XMAS.
8 Homekegger - Hopgarden Belguim Wit
9 wee stu - Bonfire Bitter
10 Rehnton - one of 2 options: American Dark Rye or Best Bitter
11 Choppadoo - Dubbel
12 Wally - Hefeweizen
13 Dr Smurto - Bo Pils


----------



## domonsura (9/12/07)

Well, a fun little afternoon had by all..... A couple of photos.....





Things starting to get rolling.....




Left to right - Gonzo (Sam), Jayse, Rhenton (back to camera), Dr Smurto (Mark), Wally, Chopperdoo (Brad), Ben, RustyC (back to camera), Homegegger (Craig)




Dude - I'm drinking, stop pointing that thing at me...




Peas & Corn (Dave) and AdamT tending Smurto's ringburner chicken on the BBQ ......mmmmmmmmmm




The latest victim of Sam's Eisbock......nighty night Craig....




and Sam's smile widens.......:lol:




Dr Smurto heading for Sam's Eisbock of destruction.....




Jayse deep in conversation...




Brew done, swap done....the dedicated drinkers settle in for the evening.....





Night all......
Thanks for coming everyone!


----------



## tangent (9/12/07)

Only stopped by briefly but a good show Wayne! Well done.


----------



## homekegger1 (9/12/07)

wally said:


> Thanks for a great day Wayne.
> 
> It was good to meet a few other AHB'ers.
> 
> ...




Hey wally at least you only got the fat lens, I got the fat and asleep lens. Damn the Eisbock. Should have started on the blonde or golden. But all in all a great day had, awesome ringburner chicken by DrSmurto, and some fantastic beers to drink along the way. Lessons learnt, 1) don't start on the hard stuff, 2) don't follow up a night out with the BBC with a swap. Recipe for disaster. 

But all in all, Thanks to Wayne and his lovely wife for the use of their house and also to little Jack who loved giving Hi-Fives. 

It was also great to meet a few people from the HB'ing game that I had not met. I look forward to sampling your beverages in the not too distant future.

Cheers

HK


----------



## drsmurto (10/12/07)

I am SOOOOO very happy the photos stopped when they did as my memory stops right after the sun went down. Woke up in mates house around the corner. Clear head tho so all good. 

Beers were sensational but i really shouldnt start on Sams beers, especially the eisbock which was far too easy to drink. So many samples of so many excellent beers. 

Cheers Wayne (and your very understanding better half) for the hospitality and firing up brewboy. Was great to meet more new faces, only hope my rantings in the evening were kept to a minimum. Glad the chcilen went down a treat and didnt cause too much damage sunday morning. I think the chilli sausages were hotter. Damn fine spread. 

Whose bottle doesnt have a label? 

I took a line up of all the bottles and my hand scrawled message looks so shit next to all the lovely artwork. I dont even have a name for my brewery  

Started on them last night so better get a tasting thread sorted out - i assume we want a separate one or can i play the lazy card and just tack it on here?

And just to reconfirm what i said about my contribution - i primed it nice and high, 10g/L from memory and its ready to drink now. We crash chilled one late in the evening but i only vaguely remember that.

Cheers again
DrSmurto


----------



## BenH (10/12/07)

DrSmurto said:


> And just to reconfirm what i said about my contribution - i primed it nice and high, 10g/L from memory and its ready to drink now. We crash chilled one late in the evening but i only vaguely remember that.



I remember that it was lovely! So, Dr Death, I'll be sure to drink your over-primed contribution very soon to make sure you don't live up to your name!

Wally, I took your hefe to another party on Saturday night with me, it was bloody good - perhaps a little early (I ignored the best after date), but hefes should be drunk early, and it was still bloody nice. Balanced, but still estery and spicy. Well done. If the other beers turn out this well, I'll be a very happy camper.

Wayne, thanks for a great day, I only wish that I'd sorted out transport arrangements better so I could have gotten really stuck into more of all the beers on offer.

All, My German Lager is ready to drink straight away (was brewed in May!), so get into it! Bottled from the keg, so no need to worry about yeast in the bottom when pouring. * (It would be best if you kept his beer refrigerated).*


----------



## braufrau (10/12/07)

I'd like to add my thanks too for a lovely time.
I wish I could have stayed longer. we'll organise baby sitting next year. 

So Adam ... which one is yours and how long do we leave it for?

Who's is the one without the label? What is it? And I was told we drink it now?

And Ben's Saucy Wench Lager needs to be popped in the fridge and drunk ASAP as should DrSmurtos bo-pils.


----------



## drsmurto (10/12/07)

I think Ben just answered my question - this is now the Tasting Thread!

*BenH German Lager*

Not going to do the BJCP judging stuff. Not sure how nice i should be now after the Dr Death comment....  Its not over primed.....yet.... :huh: 

Bloody nice beer mate! Such an easy drinking lager. Its not over hopped like my beers tend to be (less than 30 IBUs i would guess - tettnang?). Reminded me of lazy summer arvo in a Berlin beer garden. I love the fact its bottled from the keg, no wasted dregs! Slight head on it which disappeared quite quickly. A perfectly balanced german lager. Nice work. And it went down nicely with the pizza i was munging on at the time.

What disturbs me the most about this beer is that my partner loves it and rated it higher than any beer of mine. I am a fan too and i have been told to get need the recipe!

I have RustyCs oatmeal stout in the fridge for tonights tasting (along with a dodgy attempt by me at a ginger weizen but thats another story and will be tasted after the stout......). 

Cheers
DrSmurto

*EDIT* - having tasted my contribution and knowing it is already carbed up well enough i suggest putting it into the fridge NOW and then you can drink at your leisure. No need for any more bottle bombs this swap me thinks.


----------



## Adamt (10/12/07)

Braufrau: My one is ironically called "Adam's IIPA"! It's the only one bottled in PET. The doppelbock I gave you has DB on the lid if you lost/forgot about that.

Just cracked Smurto's Bo pils! My observant (beer-hating) mother thought I was tucking into a bottle of champers its that fizzy! I let her try some; she wasn't happy! Bottoms up.


----------



## drsmurto (10/12/07)

After talking to Wayne and thinking about it more, is the unlabelled bottle Andrews (Rehnton)?

Adam - as long as it stayed in the bottle long enough for you to pour alls good, its primed (accidentally, or more accurately, due to a brain meltdown) at 10g/L which isnt too far off champers! I was aiming for 8 but got my total volumes arse about


----------



## drsmurto (11/12/07)

Should we be concerned that Adam cracked open a bottle of my bo pils and hasnt been sighted on AHB since :huh: 

Or am i the only one already consuming the case B) 

*RustyC's Oatmeal Stout - aka The African Avenger*

First comment - it poured with a big tan head so according to a recent post that means its infected......  

Seriously, nice tan head which is what i would expect from any dark beer with loads of dark grains.....

Never had the oatmeal member of the stout family so had to look up the specs. Its a lot more full bodied than the regular stouts i have made (these were only kits mind you). I find it difficult to comment as i really didnt know what this beer style is supposed to taste like. I liked it tho. Not overly bitter, or overly roasty which often is the reason i havent liked some stouts in the past. It was quite easy to drink, i was a little disappointed when i realised i had finished it. :chug: 

Sorry for the wishy washy comments Rusty, i did enjoy the beer but hopefully someone more experienced than I can comment of this style. 

Not sure which one is next as not many are ready for tasting, Wee Stu, when can i drink your beer? 

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## wee stu (11/12/07)

DrSmurto said:


> Wee Stu, when can i drink your beer?
> 
> Cheers
> DrSmurto



Beer was bottled on 4 December, so just had a week at this point. it MAY have been bottled a little cold, which would increase the carbonation a bit, but it was carbed at pretty low levels.

This is only my second brew in about 15 months, so my trainer wheels are well and truly attached.


----------



## BenH (11/12/07)

wee stu said:


> my trainer wheels are well and truly attached.



I'm pretty sure that you don't need trainer wheels, stu, no matter how long since the last brew!


----------



## rehnton (11/12/07)

BenH said:


> I'm pretty sure that you don't need trainer wheels, stu, no matter how long since the last brew!





the unlabelled beer is mine - i going to apologise straight off the bat!

Due to compounding issues (ie a slight infection concern with the American Dark Rye beer that i was going to contribute & being unable to brew since selling my mill) i was left with (a) nothing to contribute or (B) a 2004 extract - nut brown ale....it tasted ok on Friday night but that was after few down the pub! With my reputation on the line its fingers crossed that its actually ok!

thanks Domonsura for a tops day...will pm to arrange a time to collect my case - this time ill bring the car not the pushie!


----------



## Rustyc30 (11/12/07)

Cheers DrSmurto It's is sitting at the lighter end for a Oatmeal stout so pretty right on there the main thing is that you enjoyed it. I need to get your golden Ale recipe off you as well before I forget! I think you told me that basics that where in it on the day but I cant remember them

Wayne haven't said it yet so cheers for a great day you put on a great show you'll have to let uus know when the Brewday beer is ready I'm interested to see how the exact measuring beer tastes (Handful of this "Drink a few more beers" hand full of that)


----------



## BenH (11/12/07)

DrSmurto said:


> Not sure how nice i should be now after the Dr Death comment....



Jeez, you seemed quite chuffed with the 'tag' on Saturday! :lol: 



DrSmurto said:


> Bloody nice beer mate! Such an easy drinking lager. Its not over hopped like my beers tend to be (less than 30 IBUs i would guess - tettnang?)...
> 
> What disturbs me the most about this beer is that my partner loves it and rated it higher than any beer of mine. I am a fan too and i have been told to get need the recipe!



Glad you liked it, and the missus too. Will post the recipe shortly, yes, you're right, it does have some late tettnang, and it is below 30IBUs!

I'm "tasting" (read skolling) your bo pils now... damn it's _*noice*_. You've stoked my fire for Saaz, and funnily, my missus loves your beer too. She's just said to me "so, if you could brew a beer like that, with hops like that, I'd have the whole keg to myself".... Recipe please!  (though I do note that it's 100% Wey Pils and 100% Saaz!)  

Retains it's head for a long time (though that may be because it's got a steady stream of bubbles to replenish it!) Some nice lace on the glass, nice and clear (until I tried to get too much out of the bottle!) and the bitterness is spot on for my palate. Thanks for a great beer.

Cheers!


----------



## BenH (11/12/07)

braufrau said:


> Ben's Saucy Wench Lager



That's a great name braufrau - where were you when I was naming the damn thing! I wish I was creative... :lol: 

I'm using it from now on!


----------



## Nedelz (11/12/07)

g'day Wayne.
Mate i only just got back to Adelaide today, and i just saw your post tonight and i cannot tell you how embarrassed and sorry i am. If they have caused any damage to your cool room, i am more than happy to reimburse you for any damage done. To everyone else i am also sorry for my lack of contribution. 

I don't know why this has happened, as i primed 22L with 76 Grams dex. The FG was 1016. It was in primary for 1 week. secondary at 20c for 1 week, then CC at 2C for 2 weeks. I suspect infection?


Again Wayne i am very sorry. If you need to get in contact with me PM me and i'll give you my details.

Nedelz.


----------



## BenH (11/12/07)

*BenHs Saucy Wench Lager*
--------------------------
TYPE: All Grain
Style: German Pilsner (Pils)


Saucy Wenchs vital statistics:
-------------------------------
OG 1.047
FG 1.008
ABV 5.1%
28.4 IBU


Ingredients:
------------
3.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) 
60.00 gm Hallertauer (60 min) 22.4 IBU 
40.00 gm Tettnang (10 min) 6.0 IBU 
0.25 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min)
1.00 gm Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min)
Bohemian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2124) [Pitched yeast from previous batch] 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Mash In 65.6oC for 75 min with water adjusted to pH 6.0 
Mash Out 75.6oC for 10 min with water adjusted to pH 6.0 
Batch Sparge with water adjusted to pH 6.0

Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Notes:
------
Pitched yeast at 21oC, into ferment fridge
Primary at 10oC for 17 days
Secondary at 10oC for 4 days + 15oC for 3 days (diacetyl rest)
Lagered at 4oC for 3 months


----------



## domonsura (11/12/07)

Nedelz said:


> g'day Wayne.
> Mate i only just got back to Adelaide today, and i just saw your post tonight and i cannot tell you how embarrassed and sorry i am. If they have caused any damage to your cool room, i am more than happy to reimburse you for any damage done. To everyone else i am also sorry for my lack of contribution.
> 
> I don't know why this has happened, as i primed 22L with 76 Grams dex. The FG was 1016. It was in primary for 1 week. secondary at 20c for 1 week, then CC at 2C for 2 weeks. I suspect infection?
> ...



Wondered when you were going to show up..........:angry: 

Nah...only joking. No real harm done. It smelt alright as it was flowing across the coolroom floor, but I have to say that it's head was fairly short lasting but it seemed quite full in body. Aroma has faded quite quickly so next time I'd suggest more hops. Unless I've missed a bang there's still one in the back yard waiting to go off.............but I'm not game to open the box..I shall not tempt the bombmaker again :lol:

But don't stress about it. Shit happens. But you try blow me up again I'll take it personally ... <_<


----------



## Adamt (11/12/07)

OK! Quite a few beers have been drunk tonight so I'll keep it short and hopefully understandable.

Smurto: had your pilsner last night. Very good in the pilsnerish department, but probably not enough saaz bang for me but at 2.4%AA it's a bit expensive to do so 

Ben: Was this the same german lager you put into ANAWBS? If so I'm very surprised it didn't get higher than 35. Very clean flavour and brilliant appearance. Much appreciated by me and a mate.

Cheers.


----------



## peas_and_corn (12/12/07)

BenHs German Lager

I assume that this bottle is yours- the label fell off at one point, and this was the bottle that was next to it. Anyways, to the tasting

First off, Im not a huge fan of lagers in general. This one, I must admit, I quite like. It sticks to the flavours that characterises a typical lager, but its much more filled out than many lagers I could name you can get at the bottlo. What hops did you use for this one? Certainly the best lager Ive drunk in a long time.

Russells African Avenger Oatmeal Stout

Havent had an oatmeal stout for quite a while, so its a nice change of pace to get one in the case. Very easy to go down, but at 5.1% its not quite as lethal as this might suggest, thankfully. There isnt too much of that aftertaste you can get when you use too much black malts, which is quite welcome- it makes for a good aftertaste. Nice caramel flavours in there. If you could post the recipe in the database, thatll be awesome, as Id love to give it a go myself 

Dr Smurtos Bo-Pils

Im not too familiar with this style, since as I mentioned earlier, I tend to stay away from lagers in general and move closer to stouts etc. Anyways, to start with, its a nice looking beer- colour, etc. The aroma is very nice, quite flowery- what was your hop schedule? The aroma comes out very nice. The bitterness is reasonabe, but its not overwhelming- it creates a very nice tanginess that Im a big fan of (well, I quite like saaz hops in general, and I wonder why I dont use it more often).


----------



## drsmurto (12/12/07)

Sorry Ben, dont recall being referred to as Dr Death but assume thats a reference to the chicken.....? Was a little under the weather by the end of the day (altho i havent been told i fell asleep). I didnt think people thought the chicken was that hot? Next time i will double the chillis.

Cheers for the recipe, nice and simple and i like the generous amount of munich. 

As for my recipe, here tis. (surprised your missus likes it, 40IBUs is way beyond my partner)

25L, eff 70%, OG 1.052, IBU 40.2

6.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 100.00 % 
100.00 gm Saaz [3.20 %] (60 min) Hops 29.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Saaz [2.50 %] (40 min) Hops 6.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Saaz [2.50 %] (20 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
0.5 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Budvar Lager (Wyeast Labs #2000) [Starter 5000 ml] Yeast-Lager 

Used 2 different batches of Saaz hence the different AA. I made a 5L starter by crash chilling 5L of wort and letting it ferment overnight while the rest of the wort sat in a tub of water/ice and then went into fermenting fridge overnight.

30 min Protein Rest Add 12.00 L of water at 57.3 C 50.0 C 
60 min Saccrification Add 7.00 L of water at 99.4 C 66.0 C 

Next time i would prob sub the bittering saaz for northern brewer. And go for zwickels 4 step infusion or maybe even attempt a decoction or 3.

As for the golden ale we were drinking on the day.

20L, eff 65%, OG 1.044, IBU 31.4

2.40 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 56.60 % 
0.80 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 18.87 % 
0.80 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 18.87 % 
0.24 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 5.66 % 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.10 %] (60 min) Hops 22.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (10 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (5 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 

60 min Mash In Add 11.06 L of water at 73.4 C 66.0 C 

Simple single infusion, used US56 not the liquid version. There was a teaball of amarillo (~15g) in the keg as well. Whilst i have a few 100g of amarillo in the freezer this will be my summer house ale. Went to pick up my keg and Wayne wouldnt let me! Gave me an empty one instead! Only fair i suppose, i was having a good crack and the green bullet all day!

The ringburner recipe is my baby but since people seemed to enjoy it.... its based on a jamaican jerk sauce i loved when living in the UK. With extra chillis added B) 

That day it went something like this
4 orange haberneros
4 spring onions
3 cloves garlic
3cm piece of ginger
4 sprigs fresh thyme
2 tsp allspice
juice of 2 limes
1/2 cup tomato sauce
1/2 cup pineapple juice

Blend 1st 5 ingredients to a smooth paste, add the rest and blend again. Easy!

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## domonsura (12/12/07)

Righto - quick review. Smurto your Bo pils was good, a little more carbonated than I like, but overall pretty good (Not that I'm a beer judge... ). Good head on it which lasted a while, and not overly bitter which I think someone else said. I think that if my Bo Pils hadn't been 'cardboarded' then it would have turned out similar. 
Haven't tried any of the others as yet, but will be trying RustyC's contribution tonight, and maybe Ben's Saucy Wench.

Loving that recipe smurto, I might have to have a play with it.............


----------



## homekegger1 (12/12/07)

Ok heres my review so far. (Remember not a judge either, just my opinion)

BenH German Lager : Nice and easy to drink. Went down well, and I would have happily opened a couple more if they were here. 

DrSmurto Bo Pils : This was my first Bo pils, and I can say I was suitably impressed. Seen the recipe and will have to give it a go. Good beer for a hot arvo and very easy to Drink.

RustyC Oatmeal Stout : Mate, I am a fan of stouts and this one was certainly among some the the better ones I have tried. Full of flavor and left me wanting more. I too was saddened when I arrived at the bottom of the bottle. 

Wee Stu Bonfire Bitter : I wasn't sure when you bottled this, so I decided it needed to be tested. Was carbonated nicely. Definitely a nice beer. Again a beer that left me wanting another. A couple of these would go down well on any given Sunday Arvo. 

All the rest have best after dates, So I will have to wait till then. Sorry if my reports aren't overly technical or fully descriptive, but as I said, I am not a judge, so these are just my opinions. If the rest turn out as good as these then it was an exercise well worth it. 

p.s. DrSmurto, top effort on the chicken, but you can never have too much chilli.

Cheers

HK


----------



## BenH (12/12/07)

DrSmurto said:


> dont recall being referred to as Dr Death but assume thats a reference to the chicken.....?



It actually came from the Stamm at Grumpys the night before. Himzo says that "Smurt" means death in some language or other.... hence "Dr Death". You seemed quite happy about it at the time I told that story, but maybe you were just happily drinking! 

Apologies and all if it's offensive  

:icon_cheers:


----------



## braufrau (12/12/07)

Isn't this pretty?


----------



## Adamt (12/12/07)

Just popped the top off Rusty's Stout.... made the sound of a fully pressurised keg having the release valve flicked and I shat myself as I was holding the bottle over my keyboard. Nothing happened. Turned away to get my glass for 5 seconds and there was a nice pillow of head rising out of the lip. Poured a pint off, sat the bottle down and 1 minute later it started climbing again! Aaaaaaaanyway, all settled down now, i think! h34r: So, just a little warning to everyone to be careful when opening this one!

This is the first stout I've had in a while that didn't taste like I was sucking on roast barley and I'm loving it. A bit on the fizzy side for me, I don't think it works too well with the oatmeal (being smooth) but otherwise nice and malty but not too roasty.

Cheers.


----------



## braufrau (17/12/07)

So what happened to our tasting thread?

Well I'm not clever enough to offer any useful observations except its all gone down very nicely.
Rusty's stout did make a big pop on opening. We shared it with a mate and the consensus was that it was very smooth and tasty.
My daughter made off with the saucy wench label because she thinks the girl is so pretty.
And we both like the bo-pils and green hell with their high IBUs. 

Well they've all been really yummy. That's my technical assessment! Real yummy. Move over you BJCP judges.


----------



## Adamt (17/12/07)

I'm having a stubby of my IIPA tonight and will let you all know as soon as its carbonated...... haven't drunk a lot of the case yet, waiting for next week when i'm on holidays!


----------



## braufrau (17/12/07)

So Rusty ... my next brew is going to be a stout ...how did you treat the dark grains in your stout?
Did you cold steep? Or add them in the last 10 mins of the mash or none of the above?


----------



## KHB (17/12/07)

Wish i could have come to the day and been involved in the swap will hopefully be in the next one


----------



## Adamt (17/12/07)

OK... I had one of my IIPA's tonight and it's carbonated.

It is drinkable now and I did (very much) enjoy the stubby I had, however it has only been in the bottle 2 weeks. I'm sure it wouldn't hurt leaving it for another week (or 8) but just a heads up for all you thirsty people that it is somewhat ready to drink. 

I'd like to hear ANY opinions on malt-hop balance if anyone has any; I feel it is good for the amount of (or metric shitload of) hops in there but my palate is young and quite inexperienced.

Don't mind the haze; it's a problem I'm looking into! Taste is more important to me as I'm not selling it 

Beware, this beer will put you on your arse. I just had a stubby


----------



## drsmurto (18/12/07)

braufrau said:


> Isn't this pretty?



See now i know i NEED more beer glasses. That is the perfect pour (for a belgian).

And i need no more comments other than you liked it! Jobs done.


Ben - ok, now i am getting the Dr Death altho i have no memory of that convo! No offence taken, after my ginger weizen attempt (which i have tipped out all remaining bottlesa) and then the chicken its not all that far off!

Looking forward to sampling a few more this week but i will be offline from Thursday onwards until early next year. No phone or interent at home means my brewing budget isnt so tight! 

Will make sure i sit down before trying the IIPA !!!

I fi dont jump back online before hand i hope you all have a top chrissy and get very merry on real beer!

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## peas_and_corn (21/12/07)

Unlabeled beer

OK, so Im not quite sure what style to judge it by, so heres just a few random thoughts I had while drinking it. First off, it looks quite nice- good colour, black. Theres some interesting, yet subtle, coffee toffee aromas coming off of it. Overall it tastes like theres a little too much black malt in there- it tends to overpower the flavour a little bit. However, there are some good elements, such as a smoky flavour that I quite like and a burnt aftertaste that Im a fan of. This one got better the more I drank it, which is either due to the percentage, or just that I became more fond of the flavours after time. Not sure there.

Big Green Hell

Is this beer named after the song Green Hell? Anyways my taste buds are recovering a little from the last one, but this one is packed full of flavour as well (it IS no bullshit, after all). Aroma reminds me of the bags of hops you had out during the case swap- theres some nice hop aroma going down here, which makes me very happy. Tastes like a bag of hops too  Bittered nicely, the flavours just overwhelm me a little in a good way. Theres all sorts of citrus flavours that really stand out. This one seems to have more flavour than the version thats on tap for some reason- not sure why


----------



## Rustyc30 (21/12/07)

braufrau
with the dark grains for the mash I just put them in with all my other grain and mash for 60min. Nice and easy by the way sorry that im only getting back to you now been off line for a bit


----------



## braufrau (21/12/07)

Rustyc said:


> braufrau
> with the dark grains for the mash I just put them in with all my other grain and mash for 60min. Nice and easy by the way sorry that im only getting back to you now been off line for a bit




Thanks Rusty. I'm not making my stout until the new year, so no probs with the timing of your reply. 
Interesting that mashing for 60 makes such a smooth stout when there is so much received wisdom that it should be astringent!
So much for received wisdom!


----------



## domonsura (21/12/07)

Well the brewday brew is kegged, and I think it's going to be a good one. I've called it The Chocolate Soldier (Pale Chocolate Malt and Green Bullet hops). Only just starting to carb up (force carbing) and it's very drinkable. Thank God. I only have a keg of Green Hell left and it's not exactly a session beer......

*The Chocolate Soldier*

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.30
Anticipated OG: 1.057 Plato: 14.15
Anticipated EBC: 30.5
Anticipated IBU: 36.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 52.94 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.049 SG 12.11 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Tinseth
Tinseth Concentration Factor: 1.30


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
87.4 9.00 kg. Barrett Burston Ale 1.038 4
1.9 0.20 kg. Wey Melanoidin Malt 1.033 69
1.9 0.20 kg. Wey CaraPilsner France 1.035 20
3.9 0.40 kg. JWM Amber Malt Australia 1.038 45
4.9 0.50 kg. Bairds Pale Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 500

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Whole 4.75 10.3 60 min.
40.00 g. Fuggle Whole 5.00 10.8 60 min.
20.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Whole 4.75 3.9 30 min.
20.00 g. Fuggle Whole 4.75 3.9 30 min.
10.00 g. NZ Green Bullet Whole 13.60 7.3 60 min.


Yeast
-----

Danstar Nottingham


Any of you who want to stop past and taste what we made please feel free


----------



## Adamt (21/12/07)

I'll be at yours sometime tomorrow morning with a fistful of cash... I hope its carb'd!


----------



## Adamt (21/12/07)

I'm on holidays now so it's beverage time!

Where's Wally's Weizen: I'm 3/4 through the first 1/2. Very nice in the banana department, not as clovey as some weizens I've had, but right to my tastes. Only thing that stands out for me is the extra malt is slowing the drinking down and the strong alcohol content is making typing a little more difficult.

What yeast did you use and what was your fermentation temperature? I'm brewing a weizen on Sunday, and am searching for something very similar to this one (only at about 4-5% though).

Cheers.


----------



## peas_and_corn (24/12/07)

*Thunderbrew Hefeweisen*

I got two of this one, so I think I won't be giving a review of one of the beers... maybe.

Anyways, the first thing that hit me with this one is the aroma. As I was pouring I detected some nice floral aromas that was a nice greeting to this beer. I would like to make a hefeweisen at some point, as this is one style that I haven't made quite yet. It's quite nice- flavoursome, and quite a bit of mouthfeel. I'm not too sure about what this style is all about, but for my tastes there is a little too much wheat malt in here- I quite like wheat beers (the "bobo beer" in my signature is a wheat beer), but this one has a little too much. However, there are some great flavours that come in this beer- I'd love to know what hops you used in this one because they gave a very nice tangy flavour to it all.

Good work overall.


----------



## peas_and_corn (25/12/07)

Ahh yes, that makes sense. I love using Hallertauer, it's a great hop (I ordered some a little while ago).

Anyways, I'm a little drunk, but no matter, here's a few notes about *Wee Stu's Bonfire Bitter*.

It smells quite nice, but there isn't a huge amount of aroma going there. the bitterness comes mostly as a nice sting in the tail, which I am a big fan of. Before the bitterness comes, there's a nice mellow beer (in the good way), and then comes the bitterness which is at a level where it tastes great but I'm not running to get a glass of water. Overall quite a nice, balanced beer


----------



## tangent (25/12/07)

> Interesting that mashing for 60 makes such a smooth stout when there is so much received wisdom that it should be astringent!


 :huh:


----------



## domonsura (25/12/07)

braufrau said:


> Thanks Rusty. I'm not making my stout until the new year, so no probs with the timing of your reply.
> Interesting that mashing for 60 makes such a smooth stout when there is so much received wisdom that it should be astringent!
> So much for received wisdom!



Where did you receive the wisdom from? I thought mashing for 60 was the norm..............perhaps the 'wisdom' was perceived and not received......


----------



## Adamt (25/12/07)

I believe this is regarding 60 minute mashing (or steeping) of roast barley. I've heard some people only add the roast barley in the last 10 minutes of the mash to avoid extracting too much astringency. I see this as pretty much BS as the sparging action really does the rinsing, not the extended stagnant sitting.

The smoothness in Rusty's stout is because of the oatmeal, and that he didnt overdo the roast barley.


----------



## braufrau (25/12/07)

Adamt said:


> I believe this is regarding 60 minute mashing (or steeping) of roast barley. I've heard some people only add the roast barley in the last 10 minutes of the mash to avoid extracting too much astringency.



'zactly.


----------



## Guest Lurker (25/12/07)

Yes, I also believe this is BS, you will notice that those who claim roast barley must be added just before sparging, tend to add a larger amount. As long as you calibrate the amount you add to your system, and consistently leave it in for the full mash, you should produce a roasty stout without astringency.


----------



## braufrau (26/12/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> Yes, I also believe this is BS, you will notice that those who claim roast barley must be added just before sparging, tend to add a larger amount. As long as you calibrate the amount you add to your system, and consistently leave it in for the full mash, you should produce a roasty stout without astringency.



So how much is too much?


----------



## Rustyc30 (26/12/07)

Hi Braufrau

This might help you on your way this is the recipe for my oatmeal stout. I hope that you can use it a a starting point. Total dark grains made up about 10% of the bill but I mixed them 10% straight Roasted malt I find give me more roast flavor then i want. 

3.70 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 64.91 % 
0.80 kg Oats, Malted (2.0 EBC) Grain 14.04 % 
0.60 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 10.53 % 
0.30 kg Roasted Malt (Joe White) (1199.7 EBC) Grain 5.26 % 
0.10 kg Black (Patent) Malt (985.0 EBC) Grain 3.51 % 
0.20 kg Carafa Special I (Weyermann) (630.4 EBC) Grain 1.75 % 
20.00 gm Nugget [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 30.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (10 min) Hops 3.9 IBU 
1 Pkgs Irish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1084) Yeast-Ale 

hope it helps


----------



## braufrau (26/12/07)

Rustyc said:


> Hi Braufrau
> 
> This might help you on your way this is the recipe for my oatmeal stout. I hope that you can use it a a starting point. Total dark grains made up about 10% of the bill but I mixed them 10% straight Roasted malt I find give me more roast flavor then i want.



Thanks Rusty. I'll use that as my guideline!


----------



## peas_and_corn (26/12/07)

I'll add my thanks, I'll be basing a recipe on that as well- oatmeal stout on the 'to brew list' now


----------



## Adamt (2/1/08)

Wow this thread died!

Had Homekegger's Hopgaargden Belgian Wit tonight.

Interesting! Very fruity (orange) but not too spicy, just how I like all my wheats! Nice and refreshing. Hit me like a tonne of bricks though, like everything is lately! Went down too quickly 

Cheers.

PS: Looks like my IIPA is eternally hazy (to the n'th degree)... tastes perfectly fine though (after a small lupulin threshold adjustment)


----------



## peas_and_corn (2/1/08)

Since you revived this thread, I'll add to it by giving my thoughts on your addition to the case.

*Adam's IIPA*

The aroma from this hit me while I was pouring this into the glass. I wouldn't really expect anything less, especially when you have put a few warnings in the thread!  After having a sip of it, I received an email from my taste buds' union rep stating that they are considering taking industrial action over what I just drank :lol: that's one hoppy, bitter, thick beer. I've never seen a pale colourd beer pour that syrupy before, and it makes a hell of a lot of sense when I drink it. this is one crazy beer, I love it.


----------



## homekegger1 (3/1/08)

Well I am glad to see that this thread is getting life again. I checked every day for the last couple of weeks. I have been interstate and haven't been able to try any of the beers, but I am home now and have decided that today is warm enough to try one or maybe two. 

So I cracked Braufrau's APA. And I have to say that I like this one very much. Smelt just like I was expecting upon opening the bottle. Poured beautifully, and tastes great. Each mouthful seems to take better than the last. Good mouth feel and unfortunately only 1 bottle.

A sneak peak.





Thanks Braufrau.

Cheers

HK


----------



## homekegger1 (3/1/08)

Wally,

Thanks mate, but that is a glass that show's true champions. After all it was the year of the CATS... You can not dispute that. Tried your beer later on today as well mate.

After I opened it I could smell bubblegum, so could my missus a few feet away. This was a drinkable beer indeed. Very flavoursome in the banana and bubblegum deptartment. Although I must say that the head disappeared very very quickly. This did not bother me, but I thought I should tell you. This was a good hefe in my opinion. Would happily throw a bottle of this in the mix if I was having a session.

Thanks mate.

HK


----------



## Adamt (3/1/08)

Wally: The hopping level wasn't extreme?  I'm both shocked and amazed! Here's the recipe rundown.

93% JW Ale
7% Weyermann Melanoidin.

Mashed high around 68-69C.

Boiled for 90 minutes.

20g Chinook at 60 mins
Metric shiteload (about 250g) of fresh Nelson Sauvin flowers, Pacific Gem, Amarillo Gold, Cascade and Chinook thrown in between 20 and flameout.

Fermented with US-05 at 18-19C.


----------



## braufrau (4/1/08)

homekegger1 said:


> So I cracked Braufrau's APA. And I have to say that I like this one very much. Smelt just like I was expecting upon opening the bottle. Poured beautifully, and tastes great. Each mouthful seems to take better than the last. Good mouth feel and unfortunately only 1 bottle.



Thanks HK! I'm so glad you liked it! I've been on tenterhooks!  


Wally, your POR is in the ground and growing nicely. I'd better pop out and give it some dynamic lifter now.


----------



## braufrau (4/1/08)

Rustyc said:


> Hi Braufrau
> 
> This might help you on your way this is the recipe for my oatmeal stout. I hope that you can use it a a starting point. Total dark grains made up about 10% of the bill but I mixed them 10% straight Roasted malt I find give me more roast flavor then i want.




Rusty .. did you adjust the water?
I'm thinking of adding 1tsp of gypsum and 1 tsp of bicarb to the mash water for my stout ... what do you think?


----------



## Rustyc30 (4/1/08)

I didn't adjust the water I have never really done it read a bit about it but never got around to doing it might be on the list of things to do in 2008. But my swap case beer was good old Adelaide Water


----------



## drsmurto (7/1/08)

Been pretty much offline now for over 3 weeks so its time i chimed in with a few comments.

First up is Wee Stus IPA. This is probably the best example of an IPA i have had. Period. This is why i took up brewing again. Everything about this beer seemed spot on to me, enough bitterness to let me know it was an IPA not an ESB, plenty of flavour and aroma and a nice malty back bone. A very old scholl IPA and i would love to get the recipe of you as i am running low on beer and this one gave me almost more enjoyment than Pups over of death.

I drank one a day rather than all at once so i could do each beer justice. Also because you clowns seem to be making quite strong beers compared to the mid strength golden ales i go for.......  

Adams IIPA/AIPA wasnt as extreme as i expected altho i was fortunate to taste the Mountain Goat IIPA when it landed at the Wheatie so i did know what to expect. Its a big beer. Plenty of flavour and aroma and a nice bitter finish. I dont think you have over done it at all but then i prefer my beers 40+ IBUs these days.... Dont suppose you could tally up the IBUs for us? I enjoyed it a lot. 

Braufraus APA - nothing to worry about at all Samantha. A very nice example of this style and was easy to drink. I tend to make my APAs at least 40IBUs so this was less than that by my palate but had a good cascade aroma and flavour? A touch sweet (crystal malt or extract?) but not out of whack. Youve done well! 

Hopgarden (Homekegger?) - my partner enjoyed this one. Always get her to taste the beers (apart from the IIPA, her taste bugs would still be on strike if i let her try that one!). I must admit i am not a huge fan of hoegarden but this did taste right on for me. Very little head tho but otherwise a nice beer.

Still have a few to go but with footy training starting this week I will be taking it easy on the booze in attempt to lose the 6kg i put on since seasons end (most of which was packed on over xmas).

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## peas_and_corn (7/1/08)

wally said:


> Thanks for the update Samantha. I'm glad it's growing well.
> 
> I haven't tried your APA yet - probably tonight.
> Wally



Mine is going quite well as well


----------



## drsmurto (7/1/08)

If i was remotely sober and had realised that POR rhizomes were being handed out i would have grabbed some..........


----------



## braufrau (7/1/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Hopgarden (Homekegger?) - my partner enjoyed this one. Always get her to taste the beers (apart from the IIPA, her taste bugs would still be on strike if i let her try that one!). I must admit i am not a huge fan of hoegarden but this did taste right on for me. Very little head tho but otherwise a nice beer.



We enjoyed the hopgarden too. HWMBO looked at me wistfully as if to say "would you make one of these for me???" so I'll make a wit this summer.


----------



## Adamt (7/1/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Dont suppose you could tally up the IBUs for us? I enjoyed it a lot.



About 25IBU of chinook in at 60... the flavouring additions probably added another 70-100IBU but I'm not too sure as it was a bit random! 

I'm glad people are finding it balanced.


----------



## drsmurto (8/1/08)

I never said it was balanced Adam! :lol: 

A good beer, very bitter but i like it like that.


----------



## peas_and_corn (8/1/08)

Hmm, not many left to comment on... *Braufrau's APA*

It poured with a little too much head, I'm not sure whether that's due to carbonation or my lax pouring. Oh well. Nice aroma, quite hoppy, which I like. Good beer overall, bitterness at a good level, with some nice fruity flavours- what hops did you use as your flavour addition? I quite like it, good work!


----------



## Adamt (8/1/08)

DrSmurto said:


> I never said it was balanced Adam! :lol:
> 
> A good beer, very bitter but i like it like that.



Okay... then I'm glad people are finding it hoppy and bitter but not so much that it is undrinkable.


I'm drinking what I presume is Choppadoo's beer at the moment (I have 2 coopers longnecks, I know one is Rehnton's '04 brown ale, and this bottle has a printed best after date of '06)

Smells faintly of black malt, definitely tastes like there's a bit in there too and not too much else. Finishes pretty dry with a bit of bitterness there. Reminds me a lot of Guinness, but without the nitrogen, and replacing the roast barley with black malt.

I'm afraid dry dark beers aren't my favourite! My dad enjoyed half the longneck though.


----------



## drsmurto (9/1/08)

Adam - its was hoppy and bitter but damn tasty. I owulndt have guessed 100 IBUs tho, maybe i have already undergone the lupilin threshold adjustment?

Peas and corns brown ale - had this last night after i had seen the recipe. I also read up on the style guidelines when looking for the nut ale. I must admit i wouldnt have picked the cinnamon if you hadnt listed it. But then 2 tsp in 44L is subtle. I quite enjoyed it but then i am an ale man and as i mentioned in the nut ale thread, i have drunk a lot of Newcastle Brown ale in the past. I think the geordies would love this beer. Nice and malty with the choc and black malt very subtle. Something i need to learn when using these 2 malts! Less IS more. Would have loved more than 1 of these! Thanks Dave.

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## choppadoo (9/1/08)

Adamt said:


> I'm drinking what I presume is Choppadoo's beer at the moment (I have 2 coopers longnecks, I know one is Rehnton's '04 brown ale, and this bottle has a printed best after date of '06)



I dont think that one is mine adam! mine would be the bottle where the label has probably fallen off, and (on tasting one last night) is vaguely reminiscent of a belgian blonde/dubbel but not nearly as good! no black malt, a little chocolate though. i was a little dissapointed with my effort, smelt the goods out of secondary but didnt do much from there. sorry fellas, not my best.

on the positive side;
benh- perfectly balanced lager, this is an awesome drop. faint malt sweetness and enough hops to let you know what your there for.
dr smurto- a good wallop of saaz, nice body, a real thirst quencher. 
homekegger - good drinking. could do with a bit more carbonation and a bit more of yeasty spiciness IMHO, but then again i have a cold so who am i to judge


----------



## braufrau (9/1/08)

Which one has a big fat D on the cap? Is that the choppadoo's?


----------



## Adamt (9/1/08)

I can confirm the "fat D on the cap" beer is indeed Belgian, so most likely choppadoo's!

Smells good, pepper, spice and dried fruit. Beautiful colour, good spritzy carbonation. Mildish on the flavour as you said, but it tastes like the flavours are in the right balance. Most big Belgians are best shared with someone, but this one I think I can easily enjoy the whole longneck in one sitting without my taste buds temporarily dying. Tastes what I invisage a belgian pale ale to taste like.

Delish.

These posts are going to get interesting tonight if i do finish it though!


----------



## BenH (10/1/08)

DrSmurto, thanks for the Golden Ale recipe on page 14, I will be brewing this on the weekend - my first brew in 6 weeks (seems like an awful long time!).  

I haven't had any of the other beers from the swap yet, will put them in the fridge shortly... once they're cold, they won't last long! :lol:


----------



## wee stu (12/1/08)

BenH said:


> I haven't had any of the other beers from the swap yet, will put them in the fridge shortly... once they're cold, they won't last long! :lol:



Ditto - Xmas break is over and I am back home and in the world of the living again, will be sampling the beers s-l-o-w-l-y starting over the next few days.


----------



## peas_and_corn (12/1/08)

OK... the very last one. If I didn't put a few notes down for yours, then yours is the one I didn't get.

*Homekegger's Belgian Wit*

It's quite a nice wit overall. It's balanced, which I believe is quite important for a style like this. Nice fruity undertones, quite pleasant.


----------



## drsmurto (14/1/08)

*Choppadoos Belgian Blond*

Not a huge fan of belgian beers as i find them a little plain? This one had a lot more life than the chimays i remember drinking many years ago. And not quite as lethal..... but close. It had an almost fruitiness to it which i enjoyed, carbed up well but not excessive. I would say refreshing but at 7% it did a tad more than refresh me! Nice job.

*Big green hell*

Not much more i can say about this beer after spending the case swap suckling at her teat  Still a tad disturbing to read it 7.5%. After drinking it and reading up on green bullet i put in an order for some! Damn easy to drink. Mmmmmmmmm.

Have i left any out? I dont have any of the swap beers left so i hope i have commented on them all.

Wee Stu - any chance for your IPA recipe or some hints as to how to achieve it.

Thanks again to everyone for a nice range of beers. Looking forward to the next one.

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## braufrau (14/1/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Wee Stu - any chance for your IPA recipe or some hints as to how to achieve it.



Yeah. We enjoyed the bonfire bitter too! 
Only peas and corns brown ale to go and then it will all be over 'til next year. 

Poor old HWMBO has to go back to my efforts.


----------



## Adamt (14/1/08)

Had the Big Green Hell tonight.

Would have to say it's the best looking beer out of the case so far, in terms of clarity, etc. Didn't last too long either, dangerous stuff.


----------



## braufrau (15/1/08)

Actually we still had the thunderbrew hefeweizen which we drank last night.
Very nice. It tastes exactly like the yellow snakes in "all natural" lolly snake packet.
Yum!

Although HWMBO said it tasted like rolled oats and after arguing about whether it tasted like
yellow snakes or not (we even got the last yellow snake out of the packet and divvied it up!)
I decided he can't actually taste snakes and they must all just taste like sugar to him. 

Anyway! Yum! Yum!


----------



## wee stu (16/1/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Wee Stu - any chance for your IPA recipe or some hints as to how to achieve it.
> 
> Cheers
> DrSmurto



Still to crack a bottle from the case yet, don't know what has come over me 

Well spotted on the IPA front DrSmurto, the real Bonfire Bitter was actually a no show despite the label, what made it to the case was a beer called *mmm*! Mad Mangey Mongrel IPA. 
Recipe below:


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Mad Mangey Mongrel IPA
Brewer: wee stu
Asst Brewer: 
Style: India Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.51 L
Estimated OG: 1.059 SG
Estimated Color: 8.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 54.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 67.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.45 kg Lyle's Golden Syrup (0.0 SRM) Extract 6.66 % 
5.71 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 84.49 % 
0.33 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (60.0 Grain 4.83 % 
0.27 kg Carapils (Hoepfner) (2.0 SRM) Grain 4.02 % 
25.00 gm First Gold [7.70 %] (60 min) Hops 17.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.20 %] (60 min) Hops 9.5 IBU 
35.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.20 %] (45 min) Hops 15.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.20 %] (30 min) Hops 7.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.20 %] (15 min) Hops 4.7 IBU 
20.00 gm First Gold [7.70 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.33 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Thames Valley Ale (Wyeast Labs #1275) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.31 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 16.47 L of water at 75.5 C 67.8 C 


Notes:

The real Bonfire Bitter is still sitting in a cube seeking atonement. I conflated a number of recipes I was working on and somehow ended up with 20% flaked maize in the mash tun  May be a beer I keep to myself alone.

awrabest, stu


----------



## tangent (16/1/08)

nice hop schedule Stu. That'd be a nice beer by the looks of things.


----------



## drsmurto (17/1/08)

Yep, it was a damn tasty beer. Its on my list now, at the pointy end.


----------



## KHB (24/2/08)

Just putting the feelers out for a christmas in july case swap. Could even meet at my place in the barossa for a different change???


----------



## GMK (24/2/08)

I will be in it....


----------



## Jazman (24/2/08)

se if i have any descent beer i normaly stock pile for summer by then


----------



## KHB (24/2/08)

Well if we get enough people in it we could do a sunday meet at my place in angaston with a brew put down on the day


----------



## domonsura (24/2/08)

aw.......yeah...I could come for a drive......any good rest areas to sleep in up that way :lol:


----------



## Adamt (25/2/08)

Yeah sure I'll fill a spot, no problems!


----------



## KHB (25/2/08)

domonsura said:


> aw.......yeah...I could come for a drive......any good rest areas to sleep in up that way :lol:






I got a nice big backyard for a tent!! lol


----------

